# Raids welche dps



## Maxam (22. November 2009)

Ich wollte mal fragen welche dps man für die einzelnen Raids mitbringen sollte.Ne Auflistung mit 10/25 mod etc. wär schön​


----------



## Tera-Froce (22. November 2009)

jo das wäre mal gut zu wissen^^


----------



## Yelin (22. November 2009)

Wieso haben alle nur Dps im Kopf. Das is ja furchtbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (22. November 2009)

also für naxx 10 brauchst du MINDESTENS 9k und ab ulduar 10 kommst du ohne drölf k dps in keinen raid..


----------



## Faei (22. November 2009)

naja dps dps dps das is das einzige was man atm 
hört es gibt nicht direkt eine bestimmte richtlinie da 
die meisten übertriebene sachen fordern 

und zu deiner frage auf welche raids beziehst du dich 
auf naxx obsi etc weil da kannste einfach in nem random raid mitgehen
da juckt der dmg /die dps niemanden oder beziehst du dich ehr auf
uldu/pdk/ony???


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (22. November 2009)

ich formulier jetzt mal einen leichten RAHMEN

hcs : 1-2k dps
naxx 10er und 25er : 2.5k dps sollten reichen geht aber locker mehr
ulduar 10ner 25er : 3-4k dps dürfens sein ^^
pdk 10ner 25er : unter 4k dps darf nur shadow ;P ne geht auch wie ulduar
pdok 10ner : 4.5k wären zu empfehlen mehr ist immer gut
pdok 25er : der durchschnitt sollte bei 5k dps sein ^^

btw das sind nur mindestanforderungen und es soll ein RAHMEN sein also nichts all zu genaues ^^
es gibt natürlich auch leute die nen batzen mehr schaffen die gammeln dann bei 7k dps rum
in unsrer gilde wären das : kampfschurke, 2 arkanmages, ich (MM hunter), blut dk
tja ^^
viel spaß mit dem RAHMEN

Tante Edit sagte mir vorhin dasich AK, Obsi, Ony und Auge der Ewigkeit vergessen hab und das bei denen iwi sowas wie bei ulduar gelten sollte ^^


----------



## TheGui (22. November 2009)

hm gute frage. Wenn jeder DD die volgenden Werte schafft sollte es ohne Probleme gehen.
T7 10er - 2k
T7 25er - 2-3k

T8 10er - 3k +
T8 25er - 3-4k

T9 10er - 3-4k +
T9 25er - 4-5k +

T9hero - unter 5k fu*k U


----------



## Pepper1991 (22. November 2009)

ich meine hey, ich find auch scheiße städnig dieses blöde dps gesützle

ich hab auch obsi 10er gemacht mit 5 dks die nichmal 600 dps gefahren haben und ich habs trotzdem als tank gewuppt ohne wipes


----------



## pvenohr (22. November 2009)

Es nutzt nichts 10.000 DPS zu generieren wenn man nicht in der Lage ist dem Spielgeschehen zu folgen und beispielsweise an Flächenschaden zu sterben. Das bedeutet schonmal das die sogenannten DPS-Tests an den Puppen meist nicht auf die Realität anwendbar sind. Ein bisschen mitdenken und Initiative ergreifen kann oftmals ganz hilfreich sein. Wer das kann wird in der Regel auch locker den benötigten Schaden generieren.


----------



## Nitokris (22. November 2009)

Ich würde sagen, Naxx ist der erste Raid, den man bei Lichking mitgehen kann, also sollte man vorher schön die Hero Inis nach Equip abgrasen, bis man so gut wie es geht ausgestattet ist....dann kann man schon Naxx 10er mitgehen.
Denn dps ist nicht alles...ohne entsprechende Hit-Wertung und ein Bisschen Tempo kannst du auch mit 10.000 dps nichts reißen^^


----------



## Vanitra (22. November 2009)

So eine Liste wollten wir (jedenfalls ich) schon vor ein paar Monaten aufstellen. Ich fang mal so an.

Als Frisch 80er ist man etwa bei 1k-1,5k DPS mit Questgear. Mit Heros abfarmen und gegen Marken (nur Eroberung und Ehre, keine Triumph) kommt man spielend auf 2k-2,5k DPS als DD. Bei der einen Klasse kann es etwas weniger sein und bei der anderen etwas mehr. Deswegen bin ich der Meinung das es als erstes das Ziel sein sollte ungefähr diese Wert zu erreichen.

Die Werte sind natürlich nicht bindend, spiegeln nur meine Erfahrung wieder und ich bin sicher das andere Meinungen existieren. Wenn viele mit hohen DPS dabei sind kann man oft verschmerzen das auch 1-2 mit etwas weniger dabei sind. Aber speziell bei Bossen mit Enrage-Timer sind hohe DPS gefragt, sonst liegt der Raid und nicht der Boss.

Naxx10er 2k-2.5k
Naxx25er 3k+ (der Enrage von einigen Bossen braucht doch etwas mehr)
Obsi, Maly, AK 10er 2.5k
Obsi, Maly, AK 25er 3k+
Ulduar10er 3k-3.5k
Udluar25er 3,5k-4k+

Pdk und PdOK kenn ich nicht, aber 4k-5k+ dürfte da in etwa das Minimum sein.
Mehr DPS sind natürlich bei jedem Raid nicht verkehrt, umso schneller liegt der Boss.


----------



## Hungertod (22. November 2009)

Faei schrieb:


> auf naxx obsi etc weil da kannste einfach in nem random raid mitgehen
> da juckt der dmg /die dps niemanden oder beziehst du dich ehr auf




So denken leider viele DDs, Obso seh ich zwar noch ein, aber für naxx sollte man zumindest 2k dps machen, was aber dank Marken etc nicht das Problem sein sollte.  Bei Ulduar sollten es schon in etwa 2,5-3k dps sein, uank und bei pdk 3-4k dps, wobei das ganze auch in gewissem Maße von Tank und Heiler abhängt.

Mfg Hungertod


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (22. November 2009)

Ich find immer so geil wie alle mit DPS schreien. Als Beispiel wenn ich PdoK 25er gehe und da einer mit 12K dps rumrennt und dann nach ca paar sec tot in ecke liegt weil er nur draufgeholst hat ohne zu moven, haben wir von sein dmg auch nix mehr des fightes. 

Also DPS ist nicht alles klar sollte man die grund dps für Raids fahren aber dmg ist nicht all wenn du im moven failst ^^.


----------



## Gatzu (22. November 2009)

naja bissl mehr als meine vorposter angegeben haben sollte es scho sein
dpsdpsdps gequassel hört sich vllt blöd an aber an einigen stellen in pdk, z.B. das schild der valkyr twins, kommt es eben darauf an das der raid seine dps fährt
und wenn da leute bei sind die mit 2 bis 3k rumgimpen is das im 25er verdammt knapp wenns net sogar schiefgeht


----------



## Faei (22. November 2009)

nicht ma 600 oO
wie ham die das geschafft 
ich spiele selbst dk (DD) und dudu (heal/eule)

und ich habe als ich das erstema obsi gegangen bin 1,8k gemacht (is sehr wenig bin auch nicht stolz drauf)
mitlerweile sinds in obsi 5k nur nebenbei gesagt 
aber wenn die nur 600dps machen omQ hatten die pala sachen oder stoffi sachen an oder was xD


----------



## MonsterSquad (22. November 2009)

Pepper1991 schrieb:


> ich meine hey, ich find auch scheiße städnig dieses blöde dps gesützle
> 
> ich hab auch obsi 10er gemacht mit 5 dks die nichmal 600 dps gefahren haben und ich habs trotzdem als tank gewuppt ohne wipes




also von 10 spielern die hälfte dks? xD

Und nur 600 dps? Ich bin ja auch keiner der nach dps (in meinem Fall eher hps) geht, aber mehr als 600 macht man ja mit autohit^^


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (22. November 2009)

@ gatzu

hm ja twins buff und dann nur 3k -.-
warst wohl noch nie dort oder was........
gilde letztens nach den twin trys im pdok 25er
noch schnell pdk 25er in 33 min durch

twins -> schild kommt, raidleiter sagt erstma nix die dds bleiben hälfte hälfte auf den twins -> raidleiter merkts brüllt rum " SWITCH AUF DAS SCHILD VERDAMMT !!!" da war das schild aber auch schon down.....
" ach so gehts auch *lacht*" tja wenn die miesesten dds bei uns (shadow ;P ) ihre 6k bei twins packen und die mages bei 10k rumrofln ist pdk 25er keine herausforderung und punkt


----------



## Faei (22. November 2009)

Naxx10er 2k-2.5k
Naxx25er 3k+ (der Enrage von einigen Bossen braucht doch etwas mehr)
Obsi, Maly, AK 10er 2.5k
Obsi, Maly, AK 25er 3k+
Ulduar10er 3k-3.5k
Udluar25er 3,5k-4k+


ich finde es sehr interwssant das du obsi mit maly und ak in eine grp steckst 
weil maly auch mit uldu/pdk equip noch schwer sein kann(muss aber nicht) und ak aufgrund von koralon??
auch nicht gerade leicht ist und obsi ein kindergeburtstag is und auch einfacher als naxx


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. November 2009)

generell ist zu beachte um im penismeter groß mittzumischen ist nichts unter 10k


ja sogar für Hogger benötigt man 7k dps....


/Ironie off

Und nun nochmal richtig erklärt

Wenn Der Boss in einer Instanz Liegt habenen alle alles Richtig gemacht es ist scheußegal ob der Priester mit 1345782DPS oder der Hexxer mit 33333999DPS im Penismeter an erster stelle steht.

In einem MMO geht es DARUM in EINER GRUPPE GEMEINSCHAFLICH etwas zu SCHAFFEN.
 UND NICHT das jemand einzeln alles macht. Merkt euch dass bitte und schreibt euch das hinter die Ihren. Wer bis heute noch nicht begriffen hat dass es um die Gemeinschaft geht der tut mir leid.

ZU Klassic Zeiten gab es sowas wie DPS nicht. Da Wurde Raggi mit 40 IN WORTEN (Vierzig) Leuten Umgehauen und da hat haben ALLE zusammen gearbeitet und der Boss lag und alle haben sich darüber gefreut etwas GEMEINSCHAFLICH in einer GRUPPE erreicht zu haben. Anscheinend kennt sowas heutzutage niemand mehr (leider)

mfg


----------



## Gerti (22. November 2009)

Wieso wird immer direkt gesagt, wenn das Wort bzw die Abkürzung "DPS" auftaucht. Movement ist wichtiger! Klar, wir tänzeln alle beim ersten Boss um die Feuer und fahren 3k DPS, damit die Würmer bei 50% Boss HP kommen... ahja. Manchmal MUSS man eine gewisse DPS schaffen, da kann man noch soviel movement besitzen, wenn irgendwas nicht in einer gewissen Zeit downgeht ist es halt ein Wipe und den kann man nicht mit Movement umgehen. Wenn das equip nur eine maximale DPS von 3k zu lässt hat man in Pdok zB nichts zusuchen.

Meine Schätzungen für die DPS (setzen deinen Boss ohne +dmg effekte und außerordentlich viel Movement vorraus)
Naxx10/25er: 2,5k/3k
Obsi10/25er: 1-2k 
Maly: Nie wirklich mit befasst, also kp
Ulduar10/25er:3k/4k (für Hardmodes ca 1k draufrechnen)
PdK10/25er: 3,5k/4k
PdoK: 5k+

Edit:
Hey wir sind eine eingespielte Truppe und haben A Tribute to mad Skill (PdoK mit 45+ Tries) nicht durch egoistisches "Penismeter" (haben 2 Frauen dabei, was vergleichen die?)
Trotzdem fahren wir unsere 5k+ DPS und wenn man mal nicht die DPS fährt, wird man gefragt, wieso das so ist (fehlt Support,Pech,Lags...?!). Weil die gemeinschaft muss dradrauf achten, dass jeder seinen maximalen Schadenfährt, damit die Bosse downgehen. Wenn einer 8k fährt und der rest nur 3k dann würden wir noch am ersten Boss wipen. Wir 10 haben beim raiden richtig spaß und verstehen uns auch gut, aber trotzdem achten wir auf unsere DPS. Außerdem ist so ein ansporn wie "Hey das nächste mal krieg ich dich im dmg" doch auch ein ansporn seine Leistung zu verbessern.


----------



## Leviathan666 (22. November 2009)

Sivà@Nefarian schrieb:


> Ich find immer so geil wie alle mit DPS schreien. Als Beispiel wenn ich PdoK 25er gehe und da einer mit 12K dps rumrennt und dann nach ca paar sec tot in ecke liegt weil er nur draufgeholst hat ohne zu moven, haben wir von sein dmg auch nix mehr des fightes.
> 
> Also DPS ist nicht alles klar sollte man die grund dps für Raids fahren aber dmg ist nicht all wenn du im moven failst ^^.



Die DPS Werte verstehen sich selbstverständlich inklusive Movement und Klassenverständnis.
Wenn jemand für einen Raid bestimmte Voraussetzungen an DPS stellt, dann, weil er ihn erfolgreich bestreiten will und nicht weil er wissen will wieviel jemand stumpf an einer Bosspuppe fährt. Das hilft wenig weiter.

Es geht um Durchschnittswerte - aktiv - im Bosskampf. Das sollte inzwischen jeder begriffen haben.

____________________________
Naxx 10 - ab 2kDPS
Naxx 25 - ab 3kDPS
Ulduar 10 - ab 3,5k DPS
Ulduar 25 - ab 4kDPS
PDK 10 - ab 4kDPS
PDK 25er - ab 5kDPS
PDoK10 - ab 5,5KDPS
PDoK25 - 6-7 kDPS
____________________________

Etwa in der Größenordnung. Je nach Setup und Equip sollte der Raid dann mindestens den Schaden fahren, damit Heiler nicht OOM gehen und Tanks nicht umfallen BEVOR der Boss liegt. Da braucht man schon einen Mindestwert an Schaden. Alles andere ist Ziehen und Leute Equippen die es einfach nicht verdienen.


----------



## echterman (22. November 2009)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> hcs : 1-2k dps
> naxx 10er und 25er : 2.5k dps sollten reichen geht aber locker mehr
> ulduar 10ner 25er : 3-4k dps dürfens sein ^^
> pdk 10ner 25er : unter 4k dps darf nur shadow ;P ne geht auch wie ulduar
> ...



das sind gute grundlagen werte. problem an der sache ist das man an der puppe unter umständen mehr macht, weil man sich a: nicht bewegen muss und b: ganz in ruhe und abgepasst seine CDs zünden kann. im raid dann siehts völlig anders aus. kollege ist furry krieger und macht an der puppe 4,5-5k dps. im raid macht er nur 3-3,5k dps. aber normalerweise sollte man im raid mehr schaden machen als an der puppe, weil man ja jede menge buffs bekommt.

und ja es gibt gelegenheiten bei denen eine hohe dps gold wert ist. PDK die valkyren wenn das schild auf einer ist. oder im PDOK 25er bei Anub. aber im grunde ist es meist besser zum richtigen zeitpunkt auch das richtige zu tun als stumpf aufen boss zu wämsen um seine dps zu fahren, weil man dann nämlich meiste einfach stirbt und vor lauter dps wahn nichtmal erkennt warum man den digitalen löffel abgegeben hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne: dps ist nicht alles am DDler genau so wenig wie exorbitant viel HP beim Tank. 

mfg da echterman  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noldan (22. November 2009)

Also die 5k DPS in PDK25 halte ich für leicht übertrieben. Es ist zwar schön, wenn das alle dd's fahren aber um dieses Instanz zu meistern sind sie sicherlich nicht Gurndvorraussetzung.


----------



## Pepper1991 (22. November 2009)

MonsterSquad schrieb:


> also von 10 spielern die hälfte dks? xD
> 
> Und nur 600 dps? Ich bin ja auch keiner der nach dps (in meinem Fall eher hps) geht, aber mehr als 600 macht man ja mit autohit^^




tja das dachte ich mir auch aber der raidleiter erzählte mir das ddas schonmal geklappt hätte,

is mir auch schleierhaft, ich miene im anfangfsgebiet fahr ich ja mehr dps mitm dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (22. November 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> generell ist zu beachte um im penismeter groß mittzumischen ist nichts unter 10k
> 
> 
> ja sogar für Hogger benötigt man 7k dps....
> ...



*Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magic! (22. November 2009)

Naxx Obsi 2,5k
maly 3k
ulduar 3,5k
pdk nh 4k 
pdk 10er hero mind 5k wenns locker gehen soll jeder 6k^^
pdk 25er hero bis anub jeder 6k
für anub 25er hero mind ca 8k


----------



## echterman (22. November 2009)

Noldan schrieb:


> Also die 5k DPS in PDK25 halte ich für leicht übertrieben. Es ist zwar schön, wenn das alle dd's fahren aber um dieses Instanz zu meistern sind sie sicherlich nicht Gurndvorraussetzung.



das ist auch ein durchschnittswert. meist gibts es leute die da mit 7k durch die gegend schnätzeln. bei uns im pdk25er raid sind zwei paladine die im schnitt mit 8-9k dps am start sind. an den valkyren knacken die beiden die 11k. aber die beiden gehn auch nur aus fun mit und ahben sehr viele items aus pdok10/25er.

aber in PDK braucht man halt einen gewissen grund dps wert bei jedem, sonst klappts einfach nicht. schon garnicht der enrage von anub.


----------



## Modezar (23. November 2009)

Uldu Hardmodes 4.5k+
Pdok 10: 5k++
Pdok 25: 5k++

Rest is latten weil eh genug andere drin sind, die ihren char spielen können und noch schaden dabei machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noldan (23. November 2009)

Ich schaffe mit meinem Mage auch locker 6,5 - 7 k dps aber wirklich notwendig ist das in pdk25 wohl kaum um die Instanz zu schaffen. Wenn man da in 40 minuten durchrushen will, magst du recht haben, da sollte jeder schon um die 5 k dps fahren aber wenn es daraum geht ob es wirklich notwendig ist, kommt von mir ein klares VETO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modezar (23. November 2009)

Lesen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich schrieb pdO(!!!! das isn OOOOO)k


----------



## FLYINGSTORM (23. November 2009)

Als allererstes muss man seine Klasse spielen können.
Bestes Beispiel ich war ma mit nem Hexer(nichts gegen euch) in HdB Hero. 
Der hatte T7,5 eq stand ( damit sollten eigentlich mehr als 2k dps zu schaffen sein ) .
In der gesamten ini hat der nur 600-800 dps gefahren auch bei Loken und Volkhan ( heißt der Boss bei der schmiede so?) bei denen man nich wirklich movement brauch.


----------



## Düstermond (23. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> T7 10er - 2k
> T7 25er - 2-3k
> 
> T8 10er - 3k +
> ...



Dem kann man eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufügen. Denke, dass sind so die Richtwerte für die Instanzen.
Natürlich diese Werte mit aktuellen Raidsupport.
Und 5k + für PdK Heroic sind ganz und gar nicht übertrieben. Für den 25er, vor allem für die Anub'Arak wären noch stärkere DDs vorteilhaft. Beispielsweise kommen wir immernoch mit einer durchs. 7-8k Gruppe knapp auf 30% ohne, dass er ein zweites mal untertaucht.


----------



## Vanitra (23. November 2009)

FLYINGSTORM schrieb:


> In der gesamten ini hat der nur 600-800 dps gefahren auch bei Loken und Volkhan ( heißt der Boss bei der schmiede so?) bei denen man nich wirklich movement brauch.


Wenn ich einen meiner Neffen an den Rechner setze und sage ihm "geh jetzt mit dem jäger ulduar25" und drücke immer nur 1, 2 und 3, dann werden es auch nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beschwert euch doch nicht hinterher wenn ihr solche Spieler durchzieht. Entweder macht ihr es im aktuell laufenden Raid und kickt ihn dann oder ihr ertragt ihn. Hinterher darüber was zu erzählen bringt nichts.


----------



## FLYINGSTORM (23. November 2009)

Hab ich mich beschwert?????

Das war nur ein beispiel das eq nicht alles ist, sonder auch wissen um die eigene klasse.


----------



## Noldan (23. November 2009)

Modezar schrieb:


> Lesen ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meine Ausführungen waren nicht auf dich, sondern auf den üpber dir bezogen. Hast dich halt wären meines schreibens dazwischen gemogelt xD


----------



## Ukmâsmú (23. November 2009)

scheiß auf dps werte Gewonnen hat wenn der Boss liegt erstmal der raid und dann der DD der infight den meisten dmg gemacht hat! DMG net dps! und dabei so wenig wie möglcih heal gefressen hat.

einfache regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrizzl (23. November 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ZU Klassic Zeiten gab es sowas wie DPS nicht. Da Wurde Raggi mit 40 IN WORTEN (Vierzig) Leuten Umgehauen und da hat haben ALLE zusammen gearbeitet und der Boss lag und alle haben sich darüber gefreut etwas GEMEINSCHAFLICH in einer GRUPPE erreicht zu haben. Anscheinend kennt sowas heutzutage niemand mehr (leider)



In einer Gildengemeinschaft mag so etwas stimmen, in Random Raids ist das aber nahezu irrelevant. Letztere sind aufgrund der gravierenden Verflachung des Raids Contents populär wie nie, auch trägt das LFG Tool nicht unerheblich dazu bei. Vor diesem Hintergrund gibt es einen Wettbewerbstrend bei den Damage Dealern um sich bei den Leadern der jeweiligen Gruppen zu profilieren und mitgenommen zu werden. Andererseits geben Leader diese Werte vor, um von vorneherein mögliche Gründe für ein Scheitern auszuschliessen.

Das eine an der Bosspuppe entstandene DPS Zahl begrenzt Aussagekraft über das Verhalten im Raid bringt ist klar. Allerdings muss man sich auch vor Augen halten, das der Schaden an der Bosspuppe nicht vom Himmel geflogen kommt. Wenn also 2 Spieler unter gleichen Bedingungen und identischem Gearstand an der Bosspuppe verschiedene DPS machen, sagen wir Spieler 1 1,8 k DPS und Spieler 2 3,5 k DPS, kann man davon ausgehen das bei Spieler 2 ein besseres Klassenverständnis existiert und er vor und während des DPS Tests sinnigere Entscheidungen getroffen hat um seine Aufgabe möglichst gut zu erfüllen.


----------



## Braamséry (23. November 2009)

Deshalb gehören DMG Meter aus dem Spiel genommen. Jeder denkt nur an DMG, sogar bei Heros und Naxx Raids wo es eig unwichtig is.


----------



## Gerti (23. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Deshalb gehören DMG Meter aus dem Spiel genommen. Jeder denkt nur an DMG, sogar bei Heros und Naxx Raids wo es eig unwichtig is.



und wer sagt mir dann, dass meine neue skillung mehr dmg macht? dass, die neuen vz sich gelohnt haben? ob sich die neuen sockel gelohnt haben? ob sich fluch der elemente oder fluch der verdammnis eher lohnt? habe ich konzentriert gespielt oder war meine leistung schlechter als sonst?


----------



## madmurdock (23. November 2009)

Also, ich poste mal welche DPS ich für fair halte um mich mit nem Twink anzumelden. Sie basieren auf Werten mit ein wenig, aber nicht maximalem Support. Natürlich fahr ich mit meinem Main mehr, aber darum gehts ja nicht.

Naxx 10er: ab 2000
Naxx 25er: ab 3000

(An ner Puppe sollte man die 1500er Marke schon DEUTLICH überschreiten, ergo 187+ Gear haben)

Ulduar 10er: ab 3000
Ulduar 25er: ab 3-4000

(An der Puppe sollten man die 2000er Marke überschritten haben und zumindest Naxx 10er Gear, ergo lilanes 200+ ilvl Gear oder besser besitzen.)

PDK 10er: ab 3500
PdK 25er: ab 4000

(Ohne Support sollte man an ner Puppe schon 2500+ DPS machen. Das Gear sollte auf jedenfall im Schnitt über 210 liegen, ergo Naxx25er)

PDK Hero 10er und 25er: ab 3500-4000 an ner Puppe ohne Buffs. In der Ini sollten es dann 4500-7000, je nach Support und Encounter schon sein.

(Ich finde es hier eine Frechheit, wenn sich jemand anmeldet für den Raid, der ohne Support nicht mehr als 3500 DPS fährt. Die Encounter sind knackig und wenn man mit Support nicht mal auf 4k kommt, wird das einfach nix.)


----------



## Walter Kovacs (23. November 2009)

Nach was soll man denn sonst nocht gehen? Das früher wunderbar in Instanzen benötigte CC braucht man jetzt kaum noch und selbst wenn können Schamanenen ja jetzt Schafe verteilen und Druiden auch in Räumen alles festwurzeln.


----------



## Topfkopf (23. November 2009)

interessant das keiner die neue ony erwähnt...so Trash ist die dicke auch nicht das man sie vergessen sollte^^ War gestern nochmal da, im schnitt 3,5k dps gemacht, der höchste im Penismeter (lustige beschreibung ;P) war bei 6,1k, der niedrigste bei 3,5K  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und sie lag nach 3 trys nich, raid hat sich aufgelöst. Allerdings muss ich sagen es lag nicht unbedingt am dmg, sondern eher daran das die hälfte der Rangedd´s anstatt die dicke im Flug zu beschießen lieber adds bomben mussten um sich mal eben 1-2k dps mehr zu verschaffen um posen zu gehen. Soll heißen dmg war genug da, aber eben nicht am richtigen ziel. Dann sind natürlich irgendwann die Tanks in die knie gegangen weil die Heals dann auch mal oom waren. Mein Fazit: 4-4,5k dps sollten es bei ony schon sein, aber alles unter 3,5k geht wirklich nicht es sei denn die restlichen dd´s machen alle 7-8k dps. 

Und was am wichtigsten ist: Seid in sachen dmg immer ehrlich, es bringt nix wenn ihr euch 2k dps dazulügt und dann später wiped der raid 3-4 mal und farmt so munter reppkosten wegen euch. Das bringt nur ärger, ignoeinträge und einen schlechten Ruf.


----------



## Noldan (23. November 2009)

Naja der Ony DPS sollte allerdings nicht als Grundlage für andere Raids gelten, da man ja hier durch das ganze bombem einen ordentlichen DPS Schub bekommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ushapti (23. November 2009)

Wieso meckert alles "es sollte nciht nur um deps gehen"? Es geht halt primär um dps, passt mir nciht, passt euch nicht und whrs vielen anderen auch nicht aber sich deswegen nun zu muckieren bringt doch auch nichts. Momentan wird darauf eben geachtet also muss man damit eben leben, so einfach.

Zum Thema... abgesehen davon das manche schon ein paar grobe richtwerte gepostet haben, werden 3 ausschlaggebene Kriterien vollkommen vergessen:

1. Melee oder Range
Ranged sind hier meist im Vorteil da sie schön angewurzelt an einer Stelle bleiben, ihre paar tasten hämmern und so selbst mit schlechterem Equip leichter schön höhe Werte erreichen, wohingegen Melees in vielen Raids viel laufen oder aoe's ausweichen müssen bzw. sogar unvorhergesehene positionierungen der Tanks kombensieren müssen 

2. Bombing und selektierte Wertung
Seit der "einführung" der dps geilheit beobachtet man immer öfter das Bombende Klassen jeden Trash nur noch bomben, je mehr deste besser, da sie damit ihre dps drastisch hochschrauben können. Während es bei z.B. schurken oder huntern ectl noch sinn macht da sie ihre Aggro auf den tank übertragen können und somit kurze bombings dem Raid zugute kommen ist es bei den meisten anderen nur dps pushen.
Das führt dann natürlich dazu das (beispiel) ein Mage plötzlich bei 7k landet und der nächst bessere melee bei 4-5k rumeiert, beim boss jedoch der melee seine 5k halten kann während der mage auf 4k absackt. Anders formuliert dps werden nicht realistisch betrachtet.
Ein mage der bei 15 gegnern bombt bis zum umfallen, bei jedem nur 500er hits raushaut landet im dps meter zwangsläuftig vor einem spieler der an einem einzellnen gegner 3000er hits macht-- simple mathematik  1Sek*15gegner*500dmg=7,5k dps 1Sek*1gegner*3000dmg=3k dps (klar das es nciht die richtige berechnug ist aber reicht aus um das beispiel zu veranschaulichen).

3. Der Lead bzw. Angeberei
Neben der Klasse pusht eines die dps anforderungen mehr als alles andere, der lead und dessen angeberei. Diese entscheiden die dps oftmals nciht nach realistischen, dem raid angepassten, dps sondern nach den eigenen dps... wenn diese oder ein freund  IRGENDWO 5 k schaffen wird dies zur neuen mindestanforderung, bei 6k eben 6k, bei 7k dann 7k usw. das dies nicht ralistisch ist is irrelevant... man kommt irgendwo auf 7k also muss jeder andere auch 7k hinbekommen

4. Gear und fehlender Skill
Ich sehe es immer wieder, Gear ist die Eintrittskarte und dank der faktisch nciht vorhandenen Kentnisse der anderen Klassen wird das eben fatal.
Man sieht Melees trefferwertung sockeln, Combat Rogues mit 2 langsamen Waffen rumrennen, Mages mit Melee waffen etc. aber in T8 oder gar T9 gear. Man muss kein genie sein um zu wissen das T9 nichts bringt wenn andere Werte falsch sind, wenn der notwendige Skill nciht vorahnden ist.
Okay, wenn anstatt der möglichen 5k nur 3k erreicht werden ist dies nciht weiter schlimm, alles noch machbar. WENN es jedoch zu einem wipe kommt dann wird als ursache nicht dummheit oder fehlender skill hergenommen sondern man schaut auf das was man durchs Add on sieht... die dps.
Man stirbt weil 60% nur 3-4k machen... dann muss das ja zu wenig sein und man brauch mindestens 5k. Das es daran lag das die die hälfte der leute in den aoe's o.ä. stehen blieb wird nciht bedacht

worauf ich hinaus will, dps sind ein verständlciher ansatz, sind aber bei weitem nicht soviel notwendig wie oftmals gefordert werden aber solange leute sich nur auf Recount und nciht auf ihre Augen verlassen, solange bleibt dies so... und wird auch noch schlimmer werden


----------



## Pristus (23. November 2009)

Recount hat WOW kaputt gemacht, das ist meine Meinung.

Recount ist ein Analyse Tool um zu sehen welche Spells/Fähigkeiten die Spieler einsetzen und auch um zu kucken ob jem afk war. Wer nur DPS kuckt ist ein Idiot, ganz einfach

Quizfrage an den hellen TE : und was ist mit den Tanks ? Wieviel HP MUESSEN die denn haben ? und die Heiler, da heisst es ja Zaubermacht was ihr Kiddys immer fragt, wie sieht es denn da aus ?


----------



## CharlySteven (23. November 2009)

naja ich finde bei jeden raid reichen 3k dps....
ok soviel mach ich natürlich nur in 25ern in 10er wirds schwer die 2,8 zu knacken, nur mit top tank gear.

naja als tank dreht man halt net so hoch =)


----------



## xerkxes (23. November 2009)

Es beschweren sich doch viele, dass WoW zu leicht ist. Lasst mal die ganzen Behinderten-Eingabehilfen weg, dann ists gleich interessanter.


----------



## Ushapti (23. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Es beschweren sich doch viele, dass WoW zu leicht ist. Lasst mal die ganzen Behinderten-Eingabehilfen weg, dann ists gleich interessanter.



Naja, in Zeiten in denen "Suchen DD's mit min 5k dps, clear erfahrung und passendem gear für speedrun" den 2er Channel zuspammen, liegt es nicht nur an den Eingabehilfen, sie haben das nur gefördert bzw. beschleunigt.
Auch wenn ich als EInzellspieler selber nutzen davon habe und darauf angewiesen war, das man sich absolutes Tp gear "Kaufen" kann hat dazu geführt das jeder voll Noob schnell das notwendige Equip hatte um in die Raids zu kommen... das aber die wenigsten noch wissen was skill ist, ist die krux an der geschichte.
Früher war es wurscht wieviel DPS man machte, mit ahnung der klasse kam das zwangsläufig, sockelungen, verzauberungen, waffen etc. wenn das gut abgestimmt war und mkan wusste seine Klasse zu sielen, hat man genug dmg gemacht... hinzu kommt ein wichtiger Punkt der komplett verloren Ging CrowdControl! Wenn man früher große Gegnergruppen hatte wurde gesapt, gesheept, gebannt etc. und es war wurscht. Heute ist das einzige prinziep "Rein, drauf und weg".
Schönes beispiel anfangs in pdc hero. Nach dem Kampf gegen die "Fraktions Champions" bluffte mich der lead an wieso mein DMG nicht optimal sei. Als ich ihm sagte das ich damit beschäftigt war den Rogue zu stunnen und vom heal fern zu halten, sowie meine CP verbraten musste weil ich dem main target nierenhiebe reindrücken musste weil der Tank zuviel schaden reinbekam (nicht crit immun... *hust*) wurde ich erst als noob beschimpft und wurde gekickt... allerdings flüsterte mir der heal dann einige Zeit später das sie aufgeben mussten weil sie die Champs einfach nciht gepackt haben xD

Skill kann man nicht mehr am Gear festmachen. Wer zu BC ful T6 war, war idr auch gut und wusste seine klasse zu spielen. Mittlerweile meinen viele, skill sei am dps wert zu bestimmen, das man dann aber sieht wie Caster ind AoE's stehen bleiben und noch alles raushauen was geht um soviel dps wie mögich zu machen, anstatt 3 schritte zur seite zu gehen, wenn alles darauf scheißt das die heals gegner anner backe haben usw. dann wundert mich aber ohnehin ncihts mehr

was soll's, ohne den geilen dps Penis is man ja nix *rolleyes*


----------



## Aremetis (23. November 2009)

.............  oh ich bin kurz eingenickt als ich die Antworten hier gelesen habe......

Ist das eigentlich Euer Ernst?  Habt ihr den Schuss eigentlich noch gehört?  "DPS gehört eben mittlerweile dazu"...  "4k" bla bla.
Dieses DPS Geblubber ist genauso sinnfrei wie die allgemeine Meinung, dass man die Fähigkeiten eines Tanks an seiner HP festmachen könnte.  
"oh, Du hast nur  xx k life.... Du Knb tank"   ist genauso bescheuert wie  "wie jetzt? keine xx k DPS - l2p Du random"
Die Menschheit schiesst Leute ins All - aber WoW Spieler werden immer bekloppter?


Es gibt eigentlich nur eine Art von Bossen wo DPS wichtig ist und das sind Bosse mit Enrage-Timer - bei allen anderen ist es doch sowas von egal.
Du willst wissen wieviel DPS man braucht?   Nimm die Bosse mit einem Timer - rechne    :


Life des Boss /  Zeit bis zum Enrage in Sekunden  =  min Raid DPS

min Raid DPS / Anzahl der DD's im Raid   = Ø benötigte DPS pro DD


That's it.  Sofern man 100% der Zeit des Kampfes auch Damage auf den Boss machen kann. Ist das nicht der Fall  muss man natürllich


Life des Boss  /  zur Verfügung stehende Zeit um auf den Boss Schaden zu machen  in Sekunden  rechnen.  



Beispiel  Anub'arak  PdK 25
Lineup:  3 Tanks, 6 Heiler, 16 DD's
Life: 20.910.000
Enrage: Nach 9 Minuten  (540 Sekunden)

jetzt kann man ja leider nicht die ganze Zeit damage auf Anub machen.

Phase 1  ca. 90 Sekunden   (Damage auf Anub möglich  /wiederholbar)
Phase 2       60 Sekunden    (Damage auf Anub nicht möglich  /wiederholbar)
Phase 3  wenn Anub nur noch 30% Life (6.273.000) hat


540 Sekunden gesamt - man hat also max. 4 Phasen in der man Damage auf Anub machen kann.  ( 4 x 90 )  +  (3 x 60) =  360 + 180 = 540


Man hat in Phase 1 aber noch weitere Gegner (Nerubischer Gräber 655.200 life,  2x 2 Stck)
Bei den meisten Raids, die mitgemacht habe wurden Ad 1-2 gekillt, dann Schaden auf Anub gemacht und Ad 3+4 so lange off getankt bis Anub untertaucht und dann in Phase 2 getötet. 

Ergo  3 x 2 x 655.200  =  3.931.200   +  20.910.000 (Anub)  =  24.841.200 

24.841.200  /  360 Sekunden  =  69.003,33...    Raid DPS

 /  16  DD's    =   ca. 4.312,70833  DPS pro DD



Rechnen wir kurz gegen

1.te Phase  1     69.003,33  Raid DPS  x  90 Sekunde  =  6.210.300  Damage   -  1.310.400  (2 Ads)  =  4.899.900 Damage auf Anub   =  ca. 23%  Rest  77%
Abtauchen
2.te Phase  1     erneute  4.899.900 Damage auf Anub   =   9.799.800   =   ca. 47%  Rest  53%
Antauchen
3.te Phase 1      erneute  4.899.900 Damage auf Anub   = 14.699.700   =   ca. 70%  Rest  30%

Phase 3    (ein erneutes abtauchen wird verhindert)

30% von 20.910.000  = 6.273.000  /  69.003,33 Raid DPS  =  90,9086 Sekunden   -   man braucht die DPS also, da sich ein weiteres abtauchen nicht leisten kann und da man es verhindert hat man ja auch 60 Sekunden dazu bekommen.




Aber wie schon gesagt ausschliesslich bei Bossen mit Timer ist eine gewisse DPS wichtig, ansonsten ist es Wurst.


----------



## Shelong (23. November 2009)

Dank Blizz's "Jeder soll alles sehen"-Motto kannste dich ja inzwischen komplett durch den Content leechen. 

Zumal overgeared jede Rnd-Gruppe 4 Wochen nach dem Patch eh jede Instanz mit normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad.

PdK 10er und 25er kann man im Grunde mit jedem 226er Gear gehen und clearen. Und das mein ich nicht auf einzelne Leute bezogen, sondern auf den Gearstand des Raids im Schnitt. Wenn sich jeder von den 25 mal nen Guide zur eigenen Klasse und Rolle durchgelesen hat und nen Equip hat, dass im Schnitt Itemlvl 226 ist, ist PdK eigentlich kein Problem.

Da aber dank Markenfarmin und Archavons Kammer aber eh keiner mehr unter nem Gearstand  von 232 ist... who Cares? Ich mein... mein Healtwink war 2 Wochen 80ig... par BoE Epics gekauft, PdC nhc gefarmed n par runs PdC hc brav täglich gefarmt + hc daily täglich 2x PDK 10er und 2x 25er + Archa die 4 runs (2x 10er 2x25er) und im nu ist der Char im Schnitt mindestens auf 232!

Und generell... Fragen wie "Wieviel DPS muss ich für Instanz XY fahren?" sind einfach schwachsinnig.

Du kannst im Grunde garnicht mehr für Normalmodes undergeared sein, denn selbst wenn man rnd geht overgearen 24 andere den Content und jeder der auch nur n halben Plan von der eigenen DD-Klasse hat, weiß wieviel DPS möglich sind mit dem Gear, dass man zur Zeit hat.

Von daher nicht:
"Wieviel DPS muss ich fahren?" 
sondern:
"L2P wenn der Boss nicht liegt!"


----------



## Quintusrex (23. November 2009)

ironie_on

Komisch, dass die Naxx25 "Fun"- oder Markenruns, die bekanntlich voll sind mit Typen jenseits von 4k DPS, immer ihre Probleme bei den Bossen mit Minimalmovment bekommen.

Offenbar denken viele, dann man mit Itemlevel 245 und höher bei Thaddi nicht mehr auf + und - achten muss oder Heigan vor Ehrfurcht umfällt.

ironie_off

Sicher ist ein gewisser DPS Wert für die jeweiligen Raids wichtig, mir ist trotzdem ein DD der etwas unter dem Wert  liegt und spielen kann 100 mal lieber als ein 10K bämbäm Typ, der nach 2 Minuten im Dreck liegt.

Fehlen bei einem DD mal 400 DPS, kann man die meistens ausgleichen, kippen zuviele Movementkrüppel um, wird's bei den Timerbossen meistens eng.


----------



## Murgad (23. November 2009)

Ich finde es interessant wieviele den behaupten für pdok 10 geschweige 25er reichen 5k dps wart ihr den überhaupt schon mal in pdok?
da ist es  mit 5k nich getan.
ZU ony naja denken leider viele das ony schon allein durch den anblick des raids und ihrem "imba" equip umfällt.. und dan doch alle am Atem sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten
Naxx 10er wieso 2k dps? man hatts anfangs au mit weniger geschaft.

Ulduar der anfang geht noch so mit 2,5k dps bis zu den Wächtern dann brauch man da doch bissl mer dps wenn jeder 3k macht sollte es eigentlich reichn.

PDK is schwer zu sagen bei uns im raid is eigentlich alles dabei von 5k bis 8,5k DPS  wobei die 8,5 meist von Schurken kommen -.-


----------



## Dryadris (23. November 2009)

PDOK 10er mindestens 6k? Ähm da meint man wohl auch mit genug DPS läßt sich jeder Boss legen. Movement, Teamplay, Vorrausschauende Spielweise etc brauch doch niemand, hauptsache genug DPS an Bord. Ja ja und sich dann ganz schnell wundern warum bei den Faction Champions die Leute reihenweise aus den Latschen kippen weil keiner CC nutzt, weil CC macht ja keinen Schaden. Dispellen? Ach brauch man auch nicht, weil macht ja auch keinen Schaden. 
Lord Jaraxxus - Ach wozu auf die Netherportale gehen, ich bleib lieber auf dem Boss, da hab ich nacher mehr DPS und steh im ****-Meter ganz weit oben und bin ein supertoller DD. 

Oh man.... Keiner will solche DDs in seinem Raid haben, aber genau mit diesen DPS-Richtwerten wird dafür gesorgt dass die Spieler den DPS-Tunnelblick bekommen und außer auf den Boss auf gar nichts anderes mehr im Raid achten. Heiler im Distancefenster werden ignoriert, weil weglaufen ist ja DMG-Verlust und wenn deswegen der Tank abkratzt weil der Heiler das Toxin abbekommen hat, dann war nicht der DD Schuld, sondern der Heiler. Was fällt dem Heiler auch ein den armen DD beim DPS-Fahren zu stören?

Egal ob Recount oder Skada oder wie sie auch immer heißen errechnen die DPS immer nach dem gleichen Prinzip: Schaden geteilt durch die Zeit
Ein DD der in den ersten 10 Sekunden 10k Schaden macht und dann verreckt wird immer vor dem DD stehen, der den ganzen Kampf überlebt aber nie über 7k kommt. Der Unterschied ist nur der, dass der zweite DD mit wesentlich weniger DPS wesentlich mehr Schaden am Boss gemacht hat und den Kill eher ermöglicht hat, als DD Nummer 1. 

Man brauch für Anub in PDOK 10er keine DDs mit mindestens 6k DPS um ihn zu legen. Machts vielleicht einfacher, aber ist garantiert keine Grundvoraussetzung. Nicht wenn sie für die 6k essentielle Dinge ignorieren. Ich sag dazu nur: "korrektes Laufen"
In jedem Bossfight gibts nunmal Klassen mit bestimmten Aufgaben die entscheidend sind über Sieg oder Niederlage und die dadurch oft genug in den DPS hinter allen anderen stehen. Oder Klassen die zu Gunsten des gesamten Raids auf eine Supportskillung umswitchen mit der die eigene DPS zwar sinkt, aber die Raid DPS steigt. Wenn diese Spieler ebenso nach ihren DPS beurteilt werden würden, würden sie aus eurem "Mindest-DPS"-Raster rausfallen *ABER* ohne sie will auch keiner losziehen. Welcher Caster verzichtet schon gerne auf einen Moonkin, einen Eleschami oder gar einem Dämo-Hexer? 

Beurteilt die DDs nicht immer nur nach ihren DPS, sondern wie gut sie ihre Aufgabe allgemein erfüllt haben. Haben sie Movement gezeigt oder sind sie in Effekten stehen geblieben? Haben sie Raidansagen umgesetzt oder wurden sie ignoriert? Haben sie ihre Klassenfähigkeiten voll ausgereizt oder haben sie nur stupide DPS gemacht?
Sicherlich soll sowas nicht als Freifahrtschein gelten mit 500 DPS sich für einen Heroraid anzumelden, aber es soll einfach nur zeigen dass es wichtigeres gibt als eine pure Zahl die eigentlich nur eine Momentaufnahme ist und zeigt wozu ein DD in optimalen Fall fähig ist. 

Und Bosspuppen DPS sind absolut kein Anhaltspunkt denn es gibt Klassen wo man die Bosspuppen DPS als Anhaltspunkt für eine Raid DPS nehmen kann und Klassen, da funktioniert das eben nicht. Die kommen an einer Puppe nicht über 4k und im Raid stehen sie mit 8k da und Klassen die kommen bei der Puppe auf 6k und im Raid sinken sie auf 4k ab. Bei der Bosspuppe kann man stehen bleiben, aber kann man das in PDK/PDOK auch immer?


----------



## Rolandos (23. November 2009)

Man Leute, so langsam wird es langweilig DPS DPS DPS, -> Busenumfang oder Penislänge, ist doch völlig wurscht. Wie schon gesagt, gewisse Vorraussetzungen sollten schon erfüllt werden, aber keine übertriebenen Vorstellungen weil Jemand mal schnell durchruschen will.
Meine Antwort wenn mich jemand nach dps Fragt, eine Hausnummer irgendwo in dem Bereich wo er sucht. Wenn ich gute Laune habe lasse ich mich dann einladen. Wenn ich schlechte laune habe, lehne ich ab, wenn der dann fragt warum, ist die Antwort "Mit DPS süchtigen Noobs gehe ich nicht mit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meistens habe ich schlechte Laune in dem Moment.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Huhu, ich bin in einer reinen Raidgilde und deshalb kann ich dir nur eins sagen...

dps ist scho wichtig, also mir jedenfalls, ich gehe nicht mit leuten raiden die unter 4,5k dps sind...... allerdings ist das nur weil ich mittlerweile schnell da durch will^^..... btw meine raidstammgrp is aus der gilde, also keine sorge ich flame keine lowies nieder^^

doch 4,5k dps ist am anfang unmöglich, daher nehme ich das nicht als richtlinie^^..... 

in erster linie ist es mir wichtig, falls ich ne rdm gruppe aufmache, dass jeder skill und ehrgeiz mitbringt, daher achte ich bei einer innie wie naxx nicht auf dps. 

ich denke mal dass du teils blau teils epic equipped bist. daher denke ich dass du ne dps von 2,5k-3k dps scho hinbekommst (raidbuffed natürlich). 

falls das nicht der fall ist, müsstest du dich mal in anderen foren zwecks skillung/rota umhören, weil praktisch jede klasse mindestens 2,5k dps fahren kann...

aber wie gesagt, skill kommt vor dps.... 

naja falls dein char auf blackmoore ist und ally ist, können wir ja mal zusammen was legen gehen, pdk oder so..... whisper einfach Keksgestalt an. habe mo, die und do raids aber die anderen tage bin ich im wow theoretisch "frei"......

peace ;-)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

Shelong schrieb:


> Dank Blizz's "Jeder soll alles sehen"-Motto kannste dich ja inzwischen komplett durch den Content leechen.
> 
> Zumal overgeared jede Rnd-Gruppe 4 Wochen nach dem Patch eh jede Instanz mit normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad.
> 
> ...



Bin einverstanden.... doch bei pdok ist dann schluss mit lustig..... da brauchst dann scho ne dps die bis 7k und mehr geht^^.... unser bester mage hatte letzte woche ne dps von sage und schreibe 12k ^^..... danach kam unser hexer mit 9k und die anderen alle so zwischen 7,5 und 8k^^


----------



## Vanitra (23. November 2009)

Trotzdem kann man im groben und als Richtwert ausrechnen welche DPS für welchen Boss gebraucht wird.

Beispiel Naxxramas:
Das Arachnidenviertel
- Anub'Rekhan                   - _Zeit_
- Großwitwe Faerlina          - _Zeit_
- Maexxna			        Raserei ab 30% HP, Angriffstempo +50%, Schaden +50% - Trefferpunkte (heroisch): 	7.600.000
Das Seuchenviertel
- Noth der Seuchenfürst      - _Zeit_
- Heigan der Unreine		- _Zeit_
- Loatheb                           - _Zeit_
Das Konstruktviertel
- Flickwerk                         - *Enrage nach 6 Minuten, Angriffstempo +150%, Schaden +500%* Trefferpunkte (heroisch): 	13.000.000
- Grobbulus                        - *Enrage nach 9 Minuten, Angriffstempo +150%, Schaden +500%* Trefferpunkte (heroisch): 	9.550.000
- Gluth                               - *Enrage nach 8 Minuten, Angriffstempo +150%, Schaden +500%* Trefferpunkte (heroisch): 	8.440.000
- Thaddius                         - *Enrage nach 6 Minuten, Angriffstempo +150%, Schaden +500%* Trefferpunkte (heroisch): 	30.400.000
Das Militärviertel
- Instrukteur Razuvious      - _Zeit_
- Gothik der Seelenernter	- _Zeit_
- Die vier Reiter                 - _Zeit_
Frostwyrmhöhle
- Saphiron                         - _Zeit_
- Kel'Thuzad                      - _Zeit_

Wenn man jetzt das Konstruktviertel auslässt, kann man Naxx ganz in Ruhe und ohne DPS-Zwang raiden, nur bei Maexxna braucht es etwas Arbeit. Da im Konstruktviertel die Bosse alle einen Enragetimer haben und auch die HP Zahlen bekannt sind, dürfte es leicht sein auszurechnen was die Durchschnitts-DPS bzw. die Raid-DPS bei diesen Bossen sein sollte (nicht muss) damit sie auch liegen. Beispiel: Thaddius im 25er, 30m HP und 6 Minuten Enrage-Timer. Somit kann der Raidleiter schon vor dem Konstruktviertel sehen ob die Raid-DPS reichen würden für diese Bosse oder ob man sie stehen lässt.


----------



## Ushapti (23. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber genau das is auch der unterschied, in einer Stammgruppe in der jeder einfach nur noch schnell durch will  ist dies ja nachvollziehbar.
Am ende von BC als wir die Kara speedruns gemacht haben war auch ein gewisses mindestequip wichtig.

Allerdings sollte man dann auch realistisch bleiben, ein speedrun heißt für mich, es geht nur noch um Marken und im fall von pdk etc. um die tophäen, man brauch kein equip, wenn dann nur noch sec, mehr... man hat ja schließlich so gutes equip das man durchrushen kann. 
Dennoch wird auf alles gewürfelt, ob mans nun brauch oder nicht... meiner ansicht nach verbringt man keine 10 min für würfeln etc in einem Speedrun, da gehts Boss, druff, weiter und nicht Boss, druff... pauuuuuuuuuuuuuse... schnarch... graswachs... weite
Und genauso setze ich es auch um wenn ich leute für einen Raid suche, wenn ich nicht dazu schreibe das es ein speedrun wird, dann nehm ich alles und jeden mit (wenn einer dabei is der duetlich weniger dps fährt dann bekommt er eben 1 oder 2 TorT von mir und eventuellen anderen Rogues um dessen dmg zu pushen... und selbst im speedrun kann ich mit leben wenn mal jemand dabei is der halt nur 2k macht, solange er's mir vorher (per /w) sagt is das doch kein problem, wenn man weiß was kommt, weiß man wie man damit arbeiten muss.


----------



## echterman (23. November 2009)

und genau das war unser problem letztens in PDK25er bei Anub. nicht alle waren da aus der stammgruppe und die drei randoms(mages) hatten T8-T9 an und haben weniger dmg gemacht als der tank. die main ddler aus der stammgruppe(inkl. mir) haben brav ihren schaden am boss gemacht aber die drei leutz habens einfach nicht hinbekommen. und anub ist ja nun wirklich nicht der boss bei dem man sich derbe viel bewegen muss wenn der boss da ist und dmg aufen boss muss.

wie schon oft erkannt wird, eq ist nciht alles aber ein gewisser grundDPSwert sollte für PDK vorhanden sein...


----------



## Thewizard76 (23. November 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> generell ist zu beachte um im penismeter groß mittzumischen ist nichts unter 10k
> 
> 
> ja sogar für Hogger benötigt man 7k dps....
> ...



Das ist genau meine Meinung.
Mir ist es nicht wichtig das einer 5k fährt sondern das er dazu beiträgt den boss zu legen.
Hatte letztens in Ulduar 10er einen DK dabei. Beim Rat hat er den Eisenzwerg getankt in dd Klamotten und hatte dadurch so gut wie keinen schaden gefahren.
Das wichtigste war aber das der Rat lag und das zum ersten mal bei uns.
Ich hatte mal nen Obsi Raid 10er aufgestellt und alle waren ziemlich frisch 80 nur 2 dabei die 4k gefahren hatten. Wir sind dauergewiped.
Dann eine Woche später wieder die selben neuen Leute und noch 2 Neu 80er dabei. Ohne Wipe durch.
Nicht das die 2 von der vorwoche nicht spielen konnten. Nein sie haben mit dem hohen Schaden nur dem Tank die Aggro geklaut.
Ok sie konnten doch nicht spielen.
Den spielen können heisst auch Aggro Management.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Aber genau das is auch der unterschied, in einer Stammgruppe in der jeder einfach nur noch schnell durch will  ist dies ja nachvollziehbar.
> Am ende von BC als wir die Kara speedruns gemacht haben war auch ein gewisses mindestequip wichtig.
> 
> Allerdings sollte man dann auch realistisch bleiben, ein speedrun heißt für mich, es geht nur noch um Marken und im fall von pdk etc. um die tophäen, man brauch kein equip, wenn dann nur noch sec, mehr... man hat ja schließlich so gutes equip das man durchrushen kann.
> ...



yoyo^^ so in etwa hab ichs auch gemeint hehe..... hab auch kein problem wenn 1-2 leute noch equip brauchen und daher keine mörderdps fahren..... doch wenn ich schnell durchwill sag ich das auch an per "speedrun"^^...... 
aber ich denkmal dass man mitlerweile per hero-inni marken eh bessere sachen bekommt als die aus naxx.... (ausser vllt trinkets oder waffen fürn anfang).... ich für meinen teil würde eh erstmal heroinnies für ne woche lang machen dann hab ich eh scho 2 teile vom t9 set und auf blöd noch ne nebenhand/trinket/ring oder sowas.... aber jut, muss ja net jeder wie ich zocken^^


----------



## Soulfly1977 (23. November 2009)

Sorry, aber das Thema ist mal wieder Käse in der Form Leute! Man kann die DPS nicht verallgemeinern für alle Raids. Grobe Angaben ja, aber keine Richtwerte. Naxx geht mit wenig DPS wenn man weis was man tut und PDOK oder Ulduar geht wiederum nur mit hoher DPS und vor allem einen hohen Gesammtschaden von jedem! Da ist es dann wichtig konstant guten DPS zu fahren und nicht zu wipen! Jemand der so ein Thema öffnet muß man keine DPS angaben von PDOK an den Kopf klatschen da er sowieso in Naxx und Co. anfangen sollte. Dazu kommt das es Klassen gibt wo die max. DPS vernachlässigbar ist wie zB. Verstärkerschami, Shadow Priest, Moonkin.
Maly, Ulduar und PdK ist noch nicht relevant! Für den Rest gilt dann als DD Klasse im 10er 1,5-2,5k und im 25er 2,5-3,5k ausgenommen AK25 mit Koralon da kann es n bissi mehr sein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draicul (23. November 2009)

Pepper1991 schrieb:


> ich meine hey, ich find auch scheiße städnig dieses blöde dps gesützle
> 
> ich hab auch obsi 10er gemacht mit 5 dks die nichmal 600 dps gefahren haben und ich habs trotzdem als tank gewuppt ohne wipes



600 dps und auch noch ausgerechnet 5 dks ... glaubt dir kein Schwein. Mir kommts vor als will da jemand Dks schlecht reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharqaas (23. November 2009)

ololol DPS sind doch sowas von wayne in Raid Stammgrps da sie eh genug DMG machen. Wen interessiert ob ein DD da 5k oder 9k DPS macht, vollkommen latte da der Boss am Ende eh im Dreck liegt. Easymode von Blizz sei dank. Um an das Equip zu kommen um die DPS zu erreichen, ist nun auch nicht wirklich schwer. Wär jetzt sagt das schaffen nur 1337 Elite haxxors hat keine Ahnung von dem Game und sollte bei Tetris bleiben.


----------



## Kyrha (23. November 2009)

Ich hab nach den ersten Pos aufgehört zu lesen.....schon mal in den sinn gekommen, das der TE vielleicht nur ansatztweise gerne gewusst hätte wo er vielleicht rein kann und wo nicht? ist das schreien um dps nicht gross genug? (naxx 10 min. 3k dps - alles schon gelesen). ist doch besser er orientiert sich hier und geht nicht mit 2.5k in pdk oder? 

einige haben den ersten char und wissen noch nicht so viel. natürlich ist movement wichtiger als 10k dps aber wer schreit den wieder im raid wenn einer zu wenig dps macht? und etz flamen wir mal den TE zu weil er ne frage gestellt hat! 

Danke denjenigen die anständigen antworten gegeben haben. Auflistung von Work und Vanita find ich ok und so als richtlinie ned schlecht.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> 600 dps und auch noch ausgerechnet 5 dks ... glaubt dir kein Schwein. Mir kommts vor als will da jemand Dks schlecht reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also 600dps schaff ich glaub nur wenn ich komplett nackt bin und nur meine waffe hab^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> ololol DPS sind doch sowas von wayne in Raid Stammgrps da sie eh genug DMG machen. Wen interessiert ob ein DD da 5k oder 9k DPS macht, vollkommen latte da der Boss am Ende eh im Dreck liegt. Easymode von Blizz sei dank. Um an das Equip zu kommen um die DPS zu erreichen, ist nun auch nicht wirklich schwer. Wär jetzt sagt das schaffen nur 1337 Elite haxxors hat keine Ahnung von dem Game und sollte bei Tetris bleiben.



yo aber darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass die leute aus den stammgruppen zum teil selber noch sachen brauchen..... da wenn ich jetz in meiner stammgruppe nen typen hab der rdm mitkommt und mal angenommen die aus meiner grp fahren um die 6-8k dps bei anub und der oder die rdm nur an die 4-5k dps dann regts mich auf wenn die am schluss auchnoch equip bekommen...... weil aus unserer sicht haben wir die im prinzip durchgeschliffen um am ende von denen gelinkt zu werden..... dps is keine richtlinie, aber sollte scho kommen, weil sonst is es unfair gegenüber allen anderen...


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2009)

Naxxramas:
DPS-Minimum wird durch Enragebosse festgelegt dabei ist es unerheblich ob 10er oder 25er Variante:
Naxx 10 2 Tanks 2 Heiler 6 DDs: 15800 Raid DPS = 1975 DPS pro Nonheal 
Naxx 25 3 Tank 6 Heiler 16 DDs: 36111 Raid DPS =  1901 DPS pro Nonheal

Das Obsidiansanktum:
Obsi 10 (0D) 1 Tank 2 Heiler 7 DDs: 8367 Raid DPS = 1046 DPS pro Nonheal
Obsi 25 (0D) 2 Tanks 5 Heiler 18 DDs: 25567 Raid DPS = 1279 DPS pro Nonheal

Malygos:
Maly 10 1 Tank 2 Heiler 7 DDs: 19361 Raid DPS¹ // 14521 Raid DPS² = 2421 DPS¹ //  1815 DPS ² pro Nonheal
Maly 25 1 Tank 6 Heiler 18 DDs: 65000 Raid DPS¹ // 48750 Raid DPS² = 3421 DPS¹ // 2565 DPS² pro Nonheal

¹ 3 min bis P2    ² 4 min bis P2

Ulduar Schnupperrunde:

U10 (normal) XT-002 (1. Hürde Enrageboss) 2 Tanks 2 Heiler 6 DDs: 18889 Raid DPS = 2700 DPS pro Nonheal/2. Tank
U25 (normal) XT-002 2 Tanks 7 Heiler 16 DDs: 49000 Raid DPS = 2883 DPS pro Nonheal/2. Tank

usw


alle DPSWerte³ sind incl. Tanks und absolutes Minimum, unter der Voraussetzung, daß jeder weiß wie er die Bosse bespielt und dabei *nicht* stirbt!

³ Singeltarget dabei fällt der BOss 1sec vor seinem Enrage

Fazit:
Und da in einem Raid nie 8/20 gleichwertigen Spielern sind, kann z.B. in Naxx auch ein DD (rar equipt) mit 1.5k DPS mit, da höchstwahrscheinlich auch DDs am start sind die über 2.8K DPS schaffen


----------



## Resch (23. November 2009)

Mir ist es "relativ" egal wer wieviel Dps fährt solang es für die Instanz angemessen/realistisch ist. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich das gut einschätzen kann.

Und da brauch ich keine 2k+ für Naxx 10, als wir zum Start von WotLK da rein sind mit unseren Blauen Equip haben wir auch oft nur 1,6k+ DPS gefahren und es hat trotzdem gereicht.

Aber wenn ich eine Ak25 Gruppe aufmach und schreib ich will DDs die mindestens 2,8-3k+ fahren ist das realistisch und wer mich anlügt und weit davon entfernt ist wird direkt gekickt. Deswegen sag ich vor Start meistens "Der nicht die geforderten und bestätigten DPS fährt fliegt". Dann gehen meist schonmal 1-2 Leute.

Dps zu wissen ist nicht schlecht, wenn man es mit allen Faktoren bzw. Daten(eingehender Schade, friendly Fire etc) die uns Recount gibt abwägt. So kann man den ich nenne es mal "Durchschnittsskill" des Spielers realistisch betrachten und anschließend entscheiden ob er für den Raid geeignet ist oder eben nicht.


----------



## MoonFrost (23. November 2009)

Also meine anvorderungen an randoms sind...

Hero5er: mir latte^^
Naxx10: 2,5k
Naxx25: 3k
Uldu10: 3k
Uldu 25: 4k
Pdk10: 4k
Pdk25: 5k
Pdok10:4,5k
Pdok25: Je nach klasse 5-6,5k

Aber wer geht pdok10/25 schon random?^^
Und die bps von tanks sollte immer ca 1k überm besten hexer sein, sonnst machen wir mimimi^^

Cc. Diese werte wurden nicht ausgerechnet sondern sind eine grobe schätzung, das man z.b. in naxx keine 3stunden rumgammelt, sondern in einem angemessenen tempo rushed.

(und noch als anhang. Die einzigen die sich über dps richtig aufregen sind die die kein machen. WArum sollte ich mich über anforderungen von 4k aufregen, wenn ich sie locker mit 4freemarkengear schaffe?^^)


----------



## Th0m45 (23. November 2009)

Als aller erstes ist erstmal die Sinnfrage nach DPS. *DPS ist in jedem Fight genauso wichtig wie TPS und HPS.*
Problem: DPS wird viel zu oft in den hauptsächlcihen Vordergrund des Games gestellt.
Demnach kann man sie auch mal beleuchten. 

Aussagen wie: "DPS sind egal" oder "DPS sind das non plus ultra", sind in meinen Augen beide Falsch.
Schaden gehört wie oben schon geschrieben einfach dazu.

Eine allgemeine Übersicht über DPS Werte ja nach Raidinstanz zu machen find ich recht schwieirg.
Es hängen einige Faktoren damit zusammen: Klasse des Spielers, Equipstand, Support, Erfahrung und kann er seine Skillung spielen , um mal die wichtigsten zu nennen. Hinzu kommt noch die Instanz ansich selber. Hero Instanzen würd ich jetzt einfach mal ausschliesen.

Ich würde sagen wenn man eine Übersicht macht dann in die Raidinstanzen in die Klassen unterteilen. Damit man mal von der groben Allgemeinschiene runter kommt und noch ein wenig differenzieren kann.

So jetzt etwas an die Allgemeinheit und was ich auch tag täglich in dem Foren lese: Unterscheidet BITTE zwischen Singel DPS und Bomb DPS es ist sowas von sinnfrei das zu vermischen....(Siehe damaliger Anub PdoK WFK)

Insgesamt wird das Thema sowieso viel zu viel gehyped und geflamed. Das flamen trägt nur dazu bei das die andere Seite wieder ein Gegenargument bringt.

Als Orintierungshilfe würde ich eine Aufstellung gut hei0en aber auch nicht für mehr. 
Wenn jmd an die Zahlen net ran kommt oder Probleme hat kann sich dann sehr gerne in die Klassenforen begeben und die *Stickys lesen* bevor er einen neuen Thrad aufmacht.

Lg


----------



## MoonFrost (23. November 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> 600 dps und auch noch ausgerechnet 5 dks ... glaubt dir kein Schwein. Mir kommts vor als will da jemand Dks schlecht reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



600dps kann man als dk gar nicht machen. hat autohit nicht schon sehr viel mehr?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> 600dps kann man als dk gar nicht machen. hat autohit nicht schon sehr viel mehr?



yo scho aber du hast ja keine trefferwertung, daher triffst du quasi nix^^..... ne waffe gehört scho dazu


----------



## MoonFrost (23. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> yo scho aber du hast ja keine trefferwertung, daher triffst du quasi nix^^..... ne waffe gehört scho dazu



ja aber am hitcap is man als melee doch fast immer. die brauchen doch nur 8% oder nicht?


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> ja aber am hitcap is man als melee doch fast immer. die brauchen doch nur 8% oder nicht?



das tut weh (nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren)


----------



## Maxam (23. November 2009)

DAnke Leute(naja einige sind ausgeschlossen).Ich bin Tank aber naja da passt es nicht immer und die Anforderungen sind sehr hoch einige wollen für naxx 10 30k+ an hp und nur aus heros daran zukommen ist schwer darum möchte ich bissel als dd schnell in nen Raid und dann so bissel Tank Zeugs holen aber ich möchte nicht einfach das Zeug ohne Arbeit bekommen darum wollt ich so paar Richtwerte.Finde für naxx10 reichen 1,5k dps+.


----------



## Testare (23. November 2009)

DPS = Du planloser Schlumpf

´nuff said


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2009)

Maxam schrieb:


> DAnke Leute(naja einige sind ausgeschlossen).Ich bin Tank aber naja da passt es nicht immer und die Anforderungen sind sehr hoch einige wollen für naxx 10 30k+ an hp und nur aus heros daran zukommen ist schwer darum möchte ich bissel als dd schnell in nen Raid und dann so bissel Tank Zeugs holen aber ich möchte nicht einfach das Zeug ohne Arbeit bekommen darum wollt ich so paar Richtwerte.Finde für naxx10 reichen 1,5k dps+.



bleib bloss Tank - mittelmäßige DDs gibts wie Sand am Meer - und durchs itemleechen lernst das tanken nicht - geh halt als 2. Tank mit so wie jeder andere Tank vor dir auch. Farme Mats, lass dir Items craften. Kauf dir Fraktionsbelohnungen usw. - glaub mein Schwein pfeift ...
cu


----------



## Zwizazadera (23. November 2009)

Hi zusammen !


ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Also hier wurde glaub ich auf der Ersten Seite von einem Hexer oder Mage usw. gesprochen bzw. Geschrieben die 10k bis 12k DPS machen,
da aber z.b. nach 14 bis 20 sek Kampf umkippen weil se einfach Movement Krüppel sind.

Dazu mal ne einfach Rechnung, wenn ein BossFight im Schnitt 5 min Dauert dann wären das 300sek teilen wir diese 12k DPS mal durch die 300 sek und nehmen die mal die z.b. 20sek in der er NOCH gelebt hat und seine 12k DPS gefahren hat, dann hat diese DMG Schlampe auf den Kampf gerechnet gerade mal  800 DPS gefahren !!!!

Wenn ihr also wieder mal solche Grossmäuler im Raid habt die rumplären sie würden 12k DPS fahren (aber immer schnell umkippen) dann Rechnet ihnen mal ihre 800 DPS vor dann werden die ganz schnell ziemlich kleinlaut und halten die Fresse !

ERGO: JEDER Movementkrüppel der meint ne DMG Schlampe zu sein, aber ruckzuck umkippt sollte die Fresse halten den, DANN ist mit pers. jeder andere Char / Spieler lieber der 4,5k DPS macht aber über die VOLLEN 5min Bossfight als so ein Grossmaul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wie schon gesagt DPS = Movement + Bossverständnis + Skill da geht NIX drüber !!!! 


Tschuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Lari (23. November 2009)

10er Werte, wie ich sie als Voraussetzung sehe:
Naxx10: 1,5k - 2k.
Ulduar10: 2k - 2,5k
PDK10: mindestens 3k

PdoK10: 4k

Pepe hat es richtig beschrieben, Enragebosse dienen als Messlatte.


----------



## Freakypriest (23. November 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Es geht um Durchschnittswerte - aktiv - im Bosskampf. Das sollte inzwischen jeder begriffen haben.
> 
> ____________________________
> Naxx 10 - ab 2kDPS
> ...




Würde ich fast so unterschreiben ausser das bei manchen Hardmodes in Ulduar25 auch schon 5k+ nötig sind. und PDK10 sond 4k nür nötig bei 3 Heilern bei 2 kann es entsprechend weniger sein.


----------



## mmm79 (23. November 2009)

jeder der hier irgendwelche dps angaben macht hat das spiel net verstanden.
und ich würd dir empfelen net mit leuten in inis zu gehen die nach dps fragen ...
schaut euch einfach das gear an, sicher sollte es gewisse vorraussetzungen erfüllen

aber der ganze dps wahn is lächerlich
in bc hat niemand nach dps gefragt, die bosse waren viel schwerer als jetzt und bei manchen encounter war natürlich auch der schaden wichtig...

ich war gestern random pdk 10ner, mit meinem dk tank, ein großer fehler wie sich herausstellen sollte ...
ich gehe selten random, wenn ich random gehe endet es meisten in einem desaster, und das liegt net am schaden ...
also, pdk 10ner, erster boss, 4 wipes, danach aufgelöst ...
in den ersten beiden trys haben es die dd's net geschafft die schneebolde von den heilern zu entferen (die dd's die im recount erster und zweiter waren, haben beide keine schaden auf die schneebolde gemacht)
daran sind wir 2mal gewiped
beim 3. mal sind die heiler mit dem giftdebuff net zum tank mit dem feuerdebuff gelaufen ...
und beim 4. hat es tatsächlich jemand geschafft von eisheuler angestürmt zu werden

jeder ist nur mehr auf seine dps fixiert und bleibt lieber in jedem scheiß stehen, bewegen is ja dps verlust ...

abgesehen davon sind jegliche dps angaben falsch ...
dps woran?
raidbuffs? encounter? situation? (ignis im topf etc.)
es gibt etliche faktoren für dps, sodaß eine vernüftige angabe ohnehin nicht möglich ist
mal abgesehen von der boss statue in og und selbst da muss man darauf achten das kein debuff von nem anderen drauf ist


----------



## Lari (23. November 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> jeder der hier irgendwelche dps angaben macht hat das spiel net verstanden.


Ich glaube, jeder der hier realistische Angaben macht hat das Spiel verstanden.
PdoK10er Anubarak: Taucht er ein zweites mal unter ist der Try für die Katz. Was braucht man? x Schaden in y Sekunden. DPS eben.
Schafft man die Raid-DPS nicht (23.800 Raid DPS an Anubarak in 160 Sekunden, dazu kommen noch die jeweils zwei Adds) braucht man es garnicht erst zu versuchen.
Es ist eben die Theorie hinter einem Boss-Kampf, und daran ist nichts schlimm.


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> jeder der hier irgendwelche dps angaben macht hat das spiel net verstanden.
> und ich würd dir empfelen net mit leuten in inis zu gehen die nach dps fragen ...
> schaut euch einfach das gear an, sicher sollte es gewisse vorraussetzungen erfüllen



widersprichst du dir da nicht selbst?
ich bin kein Freund sogenannter DPs Raids. jedoch kannst du Naxx Clearrun knicken wenn die DDs nicht die vom Enrageboss geforderte RaidDPS zusammen bekommen.


----------



## mmm79 (23. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich glaube, jeder der hier realistische Angaben macht hat das Spiel verstanden.
> PdoK10er Anubarak: Taucht er ein zweites mal unter ist der Try für die Katz. Was braucht man? x Schaden in y Sekunden. DPS eben.
> Schafft man die Raid-DPS nicht (23.800 Raid DPS an Anubarak in 160 Sekunden, dazu kommen noch die jeweils zwei Adds) braucht man es garnicht erst zu versuchen.
> Es ist eben die Theorie hinter einem Boss-Kampf, und daran ist nichts schlimm.



Du gehst pdok 10ner random und suchst vorher leute die du nach dps fragst?



Super schrieb:


> widersprichst du dir da nicht selbst?
> ich bin kein Freund sogenannter DPs Raids. jedoch kannst du Naxx Clearrun knicken wenn die DDs nicht die vom Enrageboss geforderte RaidDPS zusammen bekommen.



Der content ist im "normal mode" (das einzige was man vielleicht noch random machen kann)
so einfach das man nicht an irgendeinem enrage timer scheitern kann, die ganzen wipes entstehen aus anderen gründen ...

Wieso hat denn zu 70iger zeiten niemand nach "DPS" gesucht ?


----------



## Lari (23. November 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Du gehst pdok 10ner random und suchst vorher leute die du nach dps fragst?


Nein, aber das gildeninterne Setup wird durch die DPS-Anforderung leider etwas eingeschränkt.
Und wenn jemand nach 4,5k DPS PdoK Randoms sucht kann ich die Anforderung verstehen, da ich weiß, dass sie das Minimum ist.


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Der content ist im "normal mode" (das einzige was man vielleicht noch random machen kann)
> so einfach das man nicht an irgendeinem enrage timer scheitern kann, die ganzen wipes entstehen aus anderen gründen ...



man kann alles rnd machen
und es ging hier um DPS und nicht um Movementkrüppel und Spieler die sich nicht mit der Bossmechanik auseinandersetzen 
und dazu muss im verhassten Recount nachdem Bosskill in NAxx, wenn alle gleichwertig sind, 1.9k DPS stehen, die sind buffed + proccs + eventuell KR/BL und diese 1.9k DPS (bei einer Kampfdauer von 5min) schafft jeder normaler Spieler in Rar-Equip
das schlimme und das eigentlich was man hier kritisieren kann, ist das die wenigsten wissen welche DPS man an welchen BOss min. braucht und auf was sie sich beziehen. Darum sind so Aktionen wie NAxx10 2k+ völlig ohne Nährwert. Schon mal den Suchende/Fordernden gefragt auf was er diesen Wert bezieht, wenn du keine Antwort bekommst, dann kannst du davon ausgehen das er er es selbst nicht weiß und labert alles nur nach wie er es irgendwann irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt hat.

Pi mal Daumen kannst du es so sehen: 2K DPS am Boss ungefähr 1.3-1.5K an der Puppe oder in Heros ergo jeder der Heros geht und um die 1.3K DPS macht, kann locker sich zu NAxx10 anmelden


----------



## Solidussnake (23. November 2009)

Also ich würde mal diese DPS empfehlen die jeder im Raid min. Fahren sollte.

PdK 10  : 3k+
PdoK 10: 5k+
PdK 25  : 4k+
PdoK 25: 6k+

da ich ziemlich viel erfahrung in den Raid inzen habe sag ich ma des is so des was man min fahren sollte bei weniger muss man einen heiler gegen nen dd eintauschen etc und des kann dann wieder zu problemen führen und ich sag ma 6k+ mit 10er PdoK gear sollte leicht drin sein.

Mfg Zwox aka Snake  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2009)

und zum Thema Equip und DpS : Jeder der seine Char beherrscht, kann in vollem T7.5 PDK25/Ulduar raiden und brauch sich vor keinem zu verstecken


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> jeder der hier irgendwelche dps angaben macht hat das spiel net verstanden.
> und ich würd dir empfelen net mit leuten in inis zu gehen die nach dps fragen ...
> schaut euch einfach das gear an, sicher sollte es gewisse vorraussetzungen erfüllen
> 
> ...



Hm..... komisch dass du sowas sagst obwohl dein char eigentlich n1 ausschaut^^


dps is wie km/h beim auto..... einen anderen messwert für skill haben wir in wow leider nicht..... ist die dps hoch, ist das equip hoch und die erfahrung entsprechend dem equip auch hoch, also ist der skill auch hoch...... naja wie auch immer^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Nein, aber das gildeninterne Setup wird durch die DPS-Anforderung leider etwas eingeschränkt.
> Und wenn jemand nach 4,5k DPS PdoK Randoms sucht kann ich die Anforderung verstehen, da ich weiß, dass sie das Minimum ist.



also wer bei uns mit 4,5k dps pdok macht, lol der ist im penismeter mit sicherheit letzter der ddler^^


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Hm..... komisch dass du sowas sagst obwohl dein char eigentlich n1 ausschaut^^
> 
> 
> dps is wie km/h beim auto..... einen anderen messwert für skill haben wir in wow leider nicht..... ist die dps hoch, ist das equip hoch und die erfahrung entsprechend dem equip auch hoch, also ist der skill auch hoch...... naja wie auch immer^^


Bullshit
ist equip low, dps hoch und er steht nach dem Bossfight, *könnte* man davon ausgehen das derjenige Skill hat. so wird ein Schuh daraus ... Würfelglück um items zubekommen, hat nichts mit Skill zu tun


----------



## Lokibu (23. November 2009)

Ich finde dieses DPS gerede auch zum kotzen, deshalb bin ich inzwischen Tank geworden.

DPS ist nur ein Wert der zusammen mit anderen Werten eine gute Kombination egibt.

Also nehmen wir an, wir haben 2 Heiler dabei, die LVL 60 HPS  haben und wenig Mana. Wieviel DPS braucht man da.. ich schätze ungefähr 10 K wenn nicht mehr. Haben wir einen Tank der kaum was aushält  und sehr wenig Live dabie.. gilt das gleiche.

Und das kann ich immer so  weiter machen.  z. B. wenn 3 Heiler dabei sind, die Heilen können wie Thrall persönlich, dann reicht schon 600 DPS.

Gute Spieler fragen erst nach dem DPS, wenn sie vorher die Gruppe ausgetestet haben und wissen, was jeder kann. DPS abfragen, bevor man mit der Gruppe geraidet hat ist meiner Meinung blödsinnig, es sei denn man kennt den Rest der Gruppe, und weiß, dass die Heilung für diese Raidini nicht ausreicht und deshalb mehr DPS dabei sein muss.

Also grundsätzlich Tanke ich in keinem Randomraid, der DPS wünsche hat. Besonders bei solchen die z. B: in Ulduar DPS von 5 K haben wollen. Da ich dann weiß, dass ich mit Sicherheit bei jedem Boss sterben werde, da die Heilung wohl nicht ausreicht. Also so mein Gedanke.


----------



## Lari (23. November 2009)

Die Heiler, die einen Bossenrage gegenheilen möcht ich sehen...
Das gleiche gilt für die Tanks.


----------



## Technocrat (23. November 2009)

Maxam schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen welche dps man für die einzelnen Raids mitbringen sollte.Ne Auflistung mit 10/25 mod etc. wär schön​



L2P


----------



## Lokibu (23. November 2009)

> Die Heiler, die einen Bossenrage gegenheilen möcht ich sehen...
> Das gleiche gilt für die Tanks.



Die DDs die mit keinem Heiler überhaupt zum Boss kommen möchte ich sehen.

Kennst Du nen Heiler der wie Thrall heilt? Ich nicht. Schonmal von beispielhafter Übertriebenheit gehört? Ich schon.


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Heiler, die einen Bossenrage gegenheilen möcht ich sehen...
> Das gleiche gilt für die Tanks.



und das genau der Punkt. Hier muss man auf eine DPS Untergrenze setzen, sonst endet der Abend im Frust.

Beispiel Patchwork:
Normaler Schaden über 5min:
Melee-Hits in Höhe von 3.600 bis 12.000 Schaden bis zu alle *0,4* Sekunden

Schaden über der 5 min Grenze:
das Angriffstempo um *150*% erhöht und der zugefügte Schaden um *500*%.
Heilbar? eher bringt der Storch die Kinder


----------



## Lailurya (23. November 2009)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Es nutzt nichts 10.000 DPS zu generieren wenn man nicht in der Lage ist an Flächenschaden zu sterben.



Dem schließe ich mich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bipp76 (23. November 2009)

Hi

Kann mal jemand mir ein gutes Addon für dps nennen...ausser recount.

Thx 

MFG


----------



## Natar (23. November 2009)

Bipp76 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kann mal jemand mir ein gutes Addon für dps nennen...ausser recount.
> 
> ...



recount!

addons wie dmg-meter und SW-Stats (benannt nach der Gilde Shadow-Warriors) haben einfach keine chance mit recount mitzuhalten, obwohl recount leistung wie anton frisst


----------



## chriss95 (23. November 2009)

omg immer dieses dps hier dps da gebrabbel <.< 
dps ist unwichtig!! weil durch bomben werd ich bei ony auch erster im dps meter^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
finde es auch bissl nervig mitm dk aLS ICH grade 80 war hab  ich auch nur 1,5 gemacht und da war ich richtig stolz auf mihc =)
und ich sage nur das man zu lichking bis ulduar rausgekommen ist mit jeder dps naxx clearen konnte (ok nicht mit jeder aber über 10k raid solltens dan schon sien) heute muss man IMMER mind 2,5 oder so fahren^^


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2009)

dps sollten sich immer nur auf singeltarget + unbuffed beziehen
darum sind naxx 2k+ sinnfrei im bezug auf "ich will nur den content spielen" ("auf 30 min mehr oder wneiger kommt es mir nicht an" - tenor), jedoch zwingt keiner keinem da mit zugehen


----------



## Th0m45 (23. November 2009)

chriss95 schrieb:


> omg immer dieses dps hier dps da gebrabbel <.<
> dps ist unwichtig!!!



Genau, du bist genau so schlimm wie die Leute die meinen DPS ist alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mein wir können noch 1000x schreiben das ein Bossfight auf einem bestimmten DPS Wert ( btw. DPS ungleich Gesamtschaden) basiert. Es ist bloß die Tatsache das wahnwitzige DPS Werte im /2 und /Lfg gefordert werden.
Eine rein allg. Klassen spezifische DPS übersicht der Raidinstanzen halt ich trotzdem für brauchbar.


----------



## Lari (23. November 2009)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Die DDs die mit keinem Heiler überhaupt zum Boss kommen möchte ich sehen.
> 
> Kennst Du nen Heiler der wie Thrall heilt? Ich nicht. Schonmal von beispielhafter Übertriebenheit gehört? Ich schon.


Sagen wir es mal so:
Ich bin Disziplin-Priester. Ich schaffe es, einen Tank die komplette Zeit bis zum Enrage am Leben zu halten.
Da erwarte ich dann von den DDs, dass sie in der Zeit, in der die Heiler die Tanks und die Gruppe am Leben halten, den Boss legen.
Also erwarte ich x Schaden in y Sekunden von allen DDs insgesamt. DPS halt.


----------



## Hamburgperle (23. November 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> jeder der hier irgendwelche dps angaben macht hat das spiel net verstanden.
> und ich würd dir empfelen net mit leuten in inis zu gehen die nach dps fragen ...
> schaut euch einfach das gear an, sicher sollte es gewisse vorraussetzungen erfüllen
> 
> ...




Schon wieder eine der vielen Antworten auf eine nicht gestellte Frage. Hat irgendwer gefragt, ob Du es gut findest, wenn jemand im /2 nach Leuten sucht die mind. 8 k dps fahren.

Ich bin auch kein Freund der dps- Anfragen im /2 und weiss, daß Movement auch wichtig ist, aber die ganzen Antworten hier ala "movement ist wichtiger" oder "die Fragen nerven im /2" sind doch echt fürn Po. Solche Antworten gibt es auch nur in WoW Foren ... wenn einer im Autorenn-Forum fragt, wieviel kmh oder PS er für eine bestimmte Renstrecke braucht, um nicht negativ aufzufallen oder die Bremse schlechthin zu sein, labert sicher keiner, daß diese Fragen zu Zeiten der Autounion niemand gestellt hat ... 

Hier hat jemand gefragt, welche dps Leistung die Forennutzer für sinnvoll in bestimmten Situationen halten (10er/25er), dies vor dem Hintergrund, daß x Lebenspunkte eines Bosses bei y Zeit halt eine Mindestleistung ergeben, die zu bringen ist. Und auch wenn es kein Boss ist, der enrage geht, gibt es durchaus andere Faktoren, die ein zeitlich unbefristetes Draufhauen nicht hergeben, und wenns das Mana des Heilers ist !

Ein DD mit 800 dps ist in Naxx vllt. noch witzig (auch schon erlebt, auch nen DK ;-) ) aber 4 oder 5 DDs mit 800 dps sind es dann nicht mehr. 

Also liebe "wir-moven-den-Boss-ohne-Schaden-down-Gemeinde" das wars von mir ... 

so long

die Perle 

PS: habe gestern mit meinem frischen 80er Pala die ersten 4 Inis (heros) geheilt. Vorher noch nie geheilt. Von daher werde ich eine ähnliche Frage mal im Palaforum stellen, nämlich wieviel Mana und ZM man für zum Beispiel Ulduar braucht, um einen guten Job machen zu können ... mal sehen, ob auch nen paar gute Antworten bei sind, oder wieder "oh man dieser ganze Zaubermacht-Wahn ... früher haben wir noch mit Magiestoffverbänden in den Instanzen geheilt und das bei 40 Mann im Raid ... "


----------



## Gerdigerd (23. November 2009)

solche threads ziehen dummschwätzer beider seiten natürlich an wie licht die motten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dps ist nicht alles,wurde ja schon hinreichend breit getreten hier..also die leute die in nem raid nur auf dps schauen sind etwas dämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
genauso dämlich sind aber auch die leute die jedes mal nen anfall bekommen wenn DPS nur in nem satz steht und sich dann darüber auslassen dass dps im prinzip unwichtig ist.

wow besteht aus hunderten mathematischen formeln ( geht bei der berechung von irgendwelchen stats und deren auswirkung los und endet bei der simplen formel boss hp /zur verfügung stehende zeit  mit der einheit schaden/sekunde oder auch dps ).

wer das nicht versteht (im "physik 7 klasse  geschwindigkeit = strecke/zeit =m/s " style ) hat genauso wenig ahnung wie die gegenseite und ist folglich ( um mal mathematisch zu bleiben ) genauso dämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ein auto das 350 km/h fährt und nach 20 sekunden kaputt ist fährt in 1ner minute nicht weiter als eins mit 200 km/h ohne motorschaden ,aber immernoch weiter als eins 100 km/h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## blindhai (23. November 2009)

Der Unterschied zwischen einem guten DDler und einem schlechten DDler ist: Der gute DDler lebt noch!

Einen gewissen Rahmen gibt es zwar schon aber das ist sowieso klar.


----------



## Kyrha (23. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Bullshit
> ist equip low, dps hoch und er steht nach dem Bossfight, *könnte* man davon ausgehen das derjenige Skill hat. so wird ein Schuh daraus ... Würfelglück um items zubekommen, hat nichts mit Skill zu tun



Danke, einer der doch was versteht. sowas kann ich unterschreiben!


----------



## Hamburgperle (23. November 2009)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> solche threads ziehen dummschwätzer beider seiten natürlich an wie licht die motten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Recht hast Du, nur das Beide in diesem Fred falsch sind, weil es nicht um eine Diskussion ging "dps wichtig oder nicht", sondern um Erfahrungswerte und Mindestanforderungen.

Es ging nicht um Leute die NUR auf dps schauen und nicht um die DPS Anti-Fanatiker, die nen Boss down-moven ... das ist irgendwie schade, daß ne einfache Frage nach ner Empfehlung wieder die Lager so spaltet, denn selbst letztere Fraktion sollte doch eigentlich einsehen, daß Ulduar 25 mit 18 oder 19 DDs, welche 800 dps machen, nicht zu clearen ist, egal wie sexy diese DDs um den Boss herum moven.

so long


----------



## Gerdigerd (23. November 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> Danke, einer der doch was versteht. sowas kann ich unterschreiben!




das problem liegt halt daran,dass das relativ zu sehen ist.man kann zwar mit schlechtem equip hohen schaden fahren,aber nur relativ zum equip.ein dd mit naxx 10 equip (so definiere ich einfach mal low equip) wird nie 4 k dps fahren,und wenns der papst ist.
wenn er gut ist kann er das equip bis an die grenzen ausreizen,aber es hat nunmal auch "low " grenzen,an denen keiner vorbei kommt.
also ist die aussage die du zitierst nichtsaussagend bis halbwahr mit nem zugedrückten auge.

@hamburgperle :ich rechtfertige den beitrag einfach mal damit,dass ich auf den fahrenden zug aufgesprungen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der fred hat sich nun(wieder)mal in diese richtung entwickelt

ps:dps=schaden pro sekunde
also erübrigt sich die frage des TE im prinzip ,da man sich schnell und leicht über die benötigten daten ,um die formel zu lösen,informieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2009)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> das problem liegt halt daran,dass das relativ zu sehen ist.man kann zwar mit schlechtem equip hohen schaden fahren,aber nur relativ zum equip.ein dd mit naxx 10 equip (so definiere ich einfach mal low equip) wird nie 4 k dps fahren,und wenns der papst ist.



so wieda absolut unsauber:
4k dps an was?

erst deine eigene definition von low equip in bezug auf 4k dps erzeugen eine verschiebung meiner aussage ... leider ist das teil deiner unsauberkeit in der argumentation


----------



## Draki/Jaba (23. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> so wieda absolut unsauber:
> 4k dps an was?



Ich schätze/hoffe mal Single-Target. Das ist das einzige was interessiert. 
Trash DPS ist fürn Hintern und interessiert keine Sau.


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Ich schätze/hoffe mal Single-Target. Das ist das einzige was interessiert.
> Trash DPS ist fürn Hintern und interessiert keine Sau.



das nicht dein ernst oder?

wollte ihr den Leute hier wirklich weiß machen das 4k DPS an Thaddi = 4k DPS an Patch = 4k DPS an XT-002 sind bei gleichen equip?


----------



## Lari (23. November 2009)

Du Schlingel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach komm Pepe, nu lass gut sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer wirklich "Ahnung" von DPS hat wird immer von Patchwork DPS ausgehen, raidbuffed an einem Tank'n'Spank Encounter.


----------



## Natar (23. November 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Ich schätze/hoffe mal Single-Target. Das ist das einzige was interessiert.
> Trash DPS ist fürn Hintern und interessiert keine Sau.



dps-angaben sollten einzig und allein von bosspuppe selfbuffed sein und das über mehrere minunten

alles andere ist ungültig


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Du Schlingel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


recht hast
aber soviel Ungenauigkeit in der Argumentation regt mich auf


----------



## Draki/Jaba (23. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> das nicht dein ernst oder?
> 
> wollte ihr den Leute hier wirklich weiß machen das 4k DPS an Thaddi = 4k DPS an Patch = 4k DPS an XT-002 sind bei gleichen equip?



Hab ich nie behauptet, zeig mir bitte wo das steht? Naaa? Wo? Zeig schon!

Ich kann nur von mir ausgehen, aber mir ist durchaus bekannt, dass es Bosse gibt die den Schaden so in die Höhe treiben, wie in deinem Beispiel die Aufladung bei Thaddi oder die Herzphase bei XT... 

Daher sind 4K DPS an einem Boss niemals 4K bei einem völlig anderen....du interpretierst ziemlich viel rein...


----------



## Kyrha (23. November 2009)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> das problem liegt halt daran,dass das relativ zu sehen ist.man kann zwar mit schlechtem equip hohen schaden fahren,aber nur relativ zum equip.ein dd mit naxx 10 equip (so definiere ich einfach mal low equip) wird nie 4 k dps fahren,und wenns der papst ist.
> wenn er gut ist kann er das equip bis an die grenzen ausreizen,aber es hat nunmal auch "low " grenzen,an denen keiner vorbei kommt.
> also ist die aussage die du zitierst nichtsaussagend bis halbwahr mit nem zugedrückten auge.



Gelesen auf was sich der bullshit bezogen hat? Unrecht hast ja schon nicht. aber ich denke du würdest pepe auch recht geben.... unde sind wir mal erlich, ist nicht alles was individuell gestaltbar ist relativ?


----------



## Gerdigerd (23. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> so wieda absolut unsauber:
> 4k dps an was?
> 
> erst deine eigene definition von low equip in bezug auf 4k dps erzeugen eine verschiebung meiner aussage ... leider ist das teil deiner unsauberkeit in der argumentation




könnte das gleiche auf deine unsaubere definition von " low  equip"  und " hohem schaden "zurückführen,aber lassen wir das.

der kern meiner aussage ist , dass man die qualität eines dds durchaus an seinem schaden im verhältnis (relativ) zu seinem equip festmachen kann (mit dem i punkt dass er den encounter sogar überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ,mehr aber auch nicht.
und dass einem equip gewisse grenzen auferlegen sind,also die aussage " low equip hoher dämätsch + überleben = guter dd " einfach halbwahr ist,weil es nur im verhältnis stimmt.
um objektiv hohen schaden zu machen braucht man halt auch das equip das einem die möglichkeiten dazu gibt.

also bevor du mit unsauberer argumentation daher kommst,biete das nächste mal eine " saubere " these ,die nicht uendlich viel raum für interpretation lässt und geb dir dabei auch noch mühe ,argumente verstehen zu wollen,auch wenn sie gegen deine behauptung sprechen...glaube nämlich so schwer ists nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (23. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm gute frage. Wenn jeder DD die volgenden Werte schafft sollte es ohne Probleme gehen.
> T7 10er - 2k
> T7 25er - 2-3k
> 
> ...



Ich glaube kaum, das 5k+ für PdoK reichen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ebenso wenig denke ich das Yoggi ohne Watcher 3,4k reichen werde ;p


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2009)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> könnte das gleiche auf deine unsaubere definition von " low  equip"  und " hohem schaden "zurückführen,aber lassen wir das.
> 
> der kern meiner aussage ist , dass man die qualität eines dds durchaus an seinem schaden im verhältnis (relativ) zu seinem equip festmachen kann (mit dem i punkt dass er den encounter sogar überlebt
> 
> ...




das ist genau der Punkt den ich angeprangert habe:
da meine aussage relativ zusehen ist, du aber durch die Festlegung ihr die Relation nimmt
deine Aussage: low equip = t7 zu 4k dps
weiter ist extra und genau aus der Gefahr heraus, dass ein LESER es überlesen könnte, das könnte in meiner Aussage hervorgehoben.
es ist ein Unterschied in der Aussage ob man schreibt:
"ist equip low, dps hoch und er steht nach dem Bossfight, *könnte* man davon ausgehen das derjenige Skill hat."
"ist equip low, dps hoch und er steht nach dem Bossfight, *kann* man davon ausgehen das derjenige Skill hat."
und sie bezog sich allein auf die AUssage:
"ist die dps hoch, ist das equip hoch und die erfahrung entsprechend dem equip auch hoch, also ist der skill auch hoch......"


----------



## Kyrha (23. November 2009)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> und dass einem equip gewisse grenzen auferlegen sind,also die aussage " low equip hoher dämätsch + überleben = guter dd " einfach halbwahr ist,weil es nur im verhältnis stimmt.



Nur ist alles was relativ ist, ziehmlich schwierig zu argumentieren. pepe sagte auch könnte vermuten lassen, dass er skill hat, er sagte nicht das dem so wäre = relativ also. 

Objektiver schaden wird mann niemals machen können (ausser an der boss puppe) welcher aber niemals in einem raid zu tragen kommen kann, weil buffs, movement eine rolle spielen. Bosse bei denen dispellt wird geht auch schaden verloren, es ist also nicht objektiv einen relativen schaden auf einen raid zu interpretieren


----------



## Lari (23. November 2009)

> Ich glaube kaum, das 5k+ für PdoK reichen wird tongue.gif



PdoK10 bester Anub Try sah unser Recount folgendermaßen aus:
DPS:
7500
5200
5000
5000
4800
3400

Bekamen ihn immer ohne Probleme in P3, aber da wollt es dann nicht so richtig. Die 3,4k sind übrigens von meinem Shadow 2nd-Specc und dementsprechend vernachlässigbar ;P
Also im Schnitt 5k an Anub + 2 Adds sollte jeder schaffen, um zumindest sauber in P3 reinzukommen.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (23. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> PdoK10 bester Anub Try sah unser Recount folgendermaßen aus:
> DPS:
> 7500
> 5200
> ...



Die zugehörigen Klassen wären mal interessant...

Also in dem Kampg komme ich nicht an die 5k DPS ran als Ele...zuviel Movement um die Rota einigermaßen flüssig zu gestalten + Wolken runter ballern...

Platz 1 mit 7500 DPS ein UH-DK??

Die DPS hatten wir gestern nicht annähernd, aber sind trotzdem bis 6% in P§ gekommen, der Rest fehlt leider noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber heute liegt der^^


----------



## Gerdigerd (23. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> das ist genau der Punkt den ich angeprangert habe:
> da meine aussage relativ zusehen ist, du aber durch die Festlegung ihr die Relation nimmt
> deine Aussage: low equip = t7 zu 4k dps
> weiter ist extra und genau aus der Gefahr heraus, dass ein LESER es überlesen könnte, das könnte in meiner Aussage hervorgehoben.
> ...




ich glaube wir verstehen uns nicht bzw. sind die ganze zeit schon auf dem gleichen nenner ohne es zu merken.
das KÖNNTE hab ich schon nicht überlesen,hat aber berhaupt nix mit meinem "aufhänger" zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es steht defakto in dem von mir zitierten post nirgendwo was von low equip, RELATIV hoher dmg,sondern nur low equip hoher dmg.
und genau um das relativ kämpfe ich seit 2 posts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deine aussage ist mit dem RELATIV korrekt,ohne RELATIV halbwahr.
ich mein würdest du nen dd mit naxx 10 equip in pdok mitnehmen weil er für sein equip stand einen _relativ_ hohen schaden macht und den boss überlebt,aber der schaden eigentlioch trotzdem zu wenig ist?
zu nem guten (skillmäßig)dd gehört nunmal auch gutes equip um aus dem spielerischen können was zu machen
der thread dreht sich ja jetzt (hoffentlich)nichtmehr um naxx und co


----------



## Lari (23. November 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Die zugehörigen Klassen wären mal interessant...
> 
> Also in dem Kampg komme ich nicht an die 5k DPS ran als Ele...zuviel Movement um die Rota einigermaßen flüssig zu gestalten + Wolken runter ballern...
> 
> Platz 1 mit 7500 DPS ein UH-DK??


Platz 1 Krieger, die anderen waren zwei Verstärker, ein Magier, ein Shadow, ein Schurke.
Der Schurke hinkt etwas im Equip hinterher, müsste aber an zweiter Stelle gewesen sein. Shadow ganz unten und die zwei Verstärker + Magier im Mittelfeld.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (23. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Platz 1 Krieger, die anderen waren zwei Verstärker, ein Magier, ein Shadow, ein Schurke.
> Der Schurke hinkt etwas im Equip hinterher, müsste aber an zweiter Stelle gewesen sein. Shadow ganz unten und die zwei Verstärker + Magier im Mittelfeld.



mhmm, das hätt ich jetzt nicht erwartet^^ Hätte auf DK getippt oder Mage...naja^^

Aber btt: 

Auf den ersten 2 Seiten haben sich mal 2 Leute die Mühe gemacht eine kleine Übersicht zu geben und mehr wollte der Threadsteller auch nicht...

Ich finde die Frage generell sehr gut, zeigt, dass der TE sich durchaus Gedanken macht und sich nicht überall durchziehen lassen will...

Und letztlich kann jeder behaupten, er mache drölftausend DPS, letztlich zeigt sich das eh im Raid! man sollte sich selber einfach ein wenig einschätzen können. Ein frischer 80er, der sich grad die ersten Epics beschafft hat in PDC kann einfach noch nicht die Leistung abrufen, die man braucht um im aktuellen Content mithalten zu können, egal wie gut der Spieler ist. Alles andere ist einfach nur durchziehen und das ist auch okay, sofern der Rest der Truppe das akzeptiert.


----------



## Zwizazadera (23. November 2009)

Bipp76 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kann mal jemand mir ein gutes Addon für dps nennen...ausser recount.
> 
> ...




Ne sehr gute Alternative zu Recount ist Skada DMG Meter das kann bei bedarf sogar Omen dazu ersetzen und Ensidia Fails wenn man will.


Tschuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Bullshit
> ist equip low, dps hoch und er steht nach dem Bossfight, *könnte* man davon ausgehen das derjenige Skill hat. so wird ein Schuh daraus ... Würfelglück um items zubekommen, hat nichts mit Skill zu tun



?? das ist doch eine einfache gleichung skill=equip .... ohne dem einen geht das andere nicht..... an equip kommt man nur in hohen innies und in hohe innies nur mit skill.....

ich red nicht von gerollten items, weil die high-end items werden nicht gerollt..... und btw.... ist equip low ist dps low, da bringt skill sicher viel^^

nach deiner theorie hat jemand also der, na gut mal angenommen sich n teil aus ulduar(nehmen wir mimi hm) gerollt hat keinen skill?...

sagen wirs mal so.... ohne skill kommst du an keine hohen items, ausser du wirst mitgeschliffen.... 

wie auch immer, wenn ich jemanden sehe der viele 245er oder 258(hoffe richtige zahl^^)er hat, der hat skill, tut mir leid^^


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ?? das ist doch eine einfache gleichung skill=equip .... ohne dem einen geht das andere nicht..... an equip kommt man nur in hohen innies und in hohe innies nur mit skill.....
> 
> ich red nicht von gerollten items, weil die high-end items werden nicht gerollt..... und btw.... ist equip low ist dps low, da bringt skill sicher viel^^
> 
> ...



verallgemeiner mal nicht dein spielleben
nicht alle haben nur 1 char und einem twink oder einem neuling kann man seinen skill nicht am itemlvl ablesen 
zum thema würfeln 

selbst bei dkp wird gewürfelt, keine ahnung was du für ein wow spielst aber loottable sind rnd und noch vieles andere was da mit reinspielt
und mit fortlaufender spielzeit in gleichen Instanzen werden zwangsweise auch schlechtern spielern irgendwann 245er items zugeschanzt was wiederum deine aussage in frage stellt usw


----------



## sdm (23. November 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> und wer sagt mir dann, dass meine neue skillung mehr dmg macht?



wenn das mehr wie 5% unterschied sind merkste das schon selber. darunter isses einfach nur egal...



Gerti schrieb:


> dass, die neuen vz sich gelohnt haben? ob sich die neuen sockel gelohnt haben?



+16 ZM ist auf jeden fall besser als +12 ZM. kann ich dir auch ohne recount sagen. ob das aber jetzt xy gold wert ist, kann dir keiner sagen. nicht mal recount. musst du selber entscheiden.



Gerti schrieb:


> habe ich konzentriert gespielt oder war meine leistung schlechter als sonst?



wenns mir schlecht geht (krank, besoffen u.ä.), spiele ich schlechter. wenn ich abgelenkt bin, spiele ich schlechter. braucht man kein recount, um das festzustellen. 

"spielen" und "leistung" in einem satz - immer wenn ich sowas lese wird mir schlecht (sofern der satz nicht von einem profisportler stammt). vielleicht solltest du dir lieber nen (anstrengenderen) job suchen, eine familie gründen oder mit der wohltätigkeitsorganisation / wehrsportgruppe deines vertrauens die welt verbessern. wow ist nicht das wonach du wirklich suchst...

nicht das wir und falsch verstehen: auch ich versuche möglichst "gut" zu spielen, käme aber nie auf die idee in "leistungsdenken" zu verfallen. wozu auch - weil man als "profizocker" vllt. mal nen 5 minuten tv-auftritt (im digitalen kabelfernsehen, auf einem der allerallerletzten senderplätze) ergattern könnte?


----------



## bababuss (23. November 2009)

Nitokris schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, Naxx ist der erste Raid, den man bei Lichking mitgehen kann, also sollte man vorher schön die Hero Inis nach Equip abgrasen, bis man so gut wie es geht ausgestattet ist....dann kann man schon Naxx 10er mitgehen.
> Denn dps ist nicht alles...ohne entsprechende Hit-Wertung und ein Bisschen Tempo kannst du auch mit 10.000 dps nichts reißen^^


Wenn man bedenkt, dass man, wenn man alles für Marken gekauft hat, schon T9 232 equipped ist, naja, komisch, was bringt dann Naxx 10 ?.
Und das mit Hit und Tempo macht keinen Sinn, das sollte auch dir klar sein.


----------



## Exeone (23. November 2009)

Wenn ich die zahlen hier lese wird mir schlecht ich schaffe grad mal 850 dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (24. November 2009)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> ich formulier jetzt mal einen leichten RAHMEN
> 
> hcs : 1-2k dps
> naxx 10er und 25er : 2.5k dps sollten reichen geht aber locker mehr
> ...



Ich fahre 5k+ Und werde manchmal nicht mal PDK10/25 mit genommen.

Gut das ich jetzt in einer Mega sympatischen Gilde bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (24. November 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Ich fahre 5k+ Und werde manchmal nicht mal PDK10/25 mit genommen.


Das machen ich und meine Gilde im Schnitt an Anubarak in der PdoK10.
Das ist also ein Beispiel dafür, dass manche einfach keine Ahnung von DPS-Voraussetzungen haben.
Ich hab aber noch keinen Randomrun gesehen, der 5k+ verlangt. PDK25 werden die 4k von jedem Spieler in etwa vorausgesetzt, PDK10 fragt niemand.
Frag mich immer, auf was für Servern ihr spielt, oder ob doch sehr oft übertrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (24. November 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Ich fahre 5k+ Und werde manchmal nicht mal PDK10/25 mit genommen.


Dann wechsle von der Opfer Rolle in die Täter Rolle. Sprich komm von deinem "mitgenommen" Trip runter, den leider zuviele fahren und geh einfach irgendwo mit, empfehle dich, drängel dich auf. Aber warte nicht bis dich jemand mal mitnimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyanora (24. November 2009)

Also bei uns auf Mug'thol wird man nicht mitgenommen wenn der Schaden nicht stimmt.
Da wirst sofort aus der Gruppe geworfen wenn es nicht passt.

Die Aussagen sind dann immer dieselben...
"Zu wenig Schaden"...

Aus solchen Gründen hören Leute auf mit raiden da es den Spielspaß zerstört.


----------



## heyhey (24. November 2009)

dps werte was ich so gelesen hab stimmen so in etwa aber für hardmodes braucht man um einiges mehr. zb aunb 25 da geht unter 10k recht wenig.

btw dps rekord an nem boss is von nem mage mit 26k dps bei hodir.

und ich selbst mache so 14k bei anub und 11-12k bei twins und hodir komm ich auch wenns läuft auf 17k bzw zock nen rogue


----------



## Freakypriest (24. November 2009)

Bipp76 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kann mal jemand mir ein gutes Addon für dps nennen...ausser recount.
> 
> ...




Skada


----------



## Lari (24. November 2009)

heyhey schrieb:


> dps werte was ich so gelesen hab stimmen so in etwa aber für hardmodes braucht man um einiges mehr. zb aunb 25 da geht unter 10k recht wenig.
> 
> btw dps rekord an nem boss is von nem mage mit 26k dps bei hodir.
> 
> und ich selbst mache so 14k bei anub und 11-12k bei twins und hodir komm ich auch wenns läuft auf 17k bzw zock nen rogue


Da auf den Kill-Screens, die ich bisher gesehen habe, die Top-DDs so bei 11k - 12k DPS lagen glaube ich dir das gerade nicht so ganz.
Hodir gibt es DMG Buff, Twins auch, das interessiert eigentlich niemanden.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (24. November 2009)

heyhey schrieb:


> dps werte was ich so gelesen hab stimmen so in etwa aber für hardmodes braucht man um einiges mehr. zb aunb 25 da geht unter 10k recht wenig.
> 
> btw dps rekord an nem boss is von nem mage mit 26k dps bei hodir.
> 
> und ich selbst mache so 14k bei anub und 11-12k bei twins und hodir komm ich auch wenns läuft auf 17k bzw zock nen rogue



Hahahahaha natürlich, Screeen or it didn´t happen xDDD

Du machst natürlich 14k xDDDD 

hier laufen Pfeifen rum PP


----------



## Klirk (24. November 2009)

Also...
Anub im 10er liegen locker 7-8k dps drin

UNHOLY DK FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mit 4t9 Teilen versteht sich)
und ich denke mal dass wenn richtig gespielt niemand an den UH DK rankommt bei dem Boss. 


mfg


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (24. November 2009)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> ich formulier jetzt mal einen leichten RAHMEN
> 
> hcs : 1-2k dps
> naxx 10er und 25er : 2.5k dps sollten reichen geht aber locker mehr
> ...




Genauso seh ich das auch, auch die Beispiele für mehr als das Gewöhnliche passen, wobei unser Meuchelschurke fast immer ganz oben steht.


----------



## Super PePe (24. November 2009)

heyhey schrieb:


> und ich selbst mache so 14k bei anub und 11-12k bei twins und hodir komm ich auch wenns läuft auf 17k bzw zock nen rogue



wie du musst noch Schaden machen? Und dann soviel? Eh kauf dir eine Mohawk-Granate. Oder schau ihnen einfach tief in die Augen... achso geht nicht - du magst es lieber von hinten. typisch Schurke


----------



## Kyrha (24. November 2009)

Oh pepe hat wieder gute laune  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyanora (24. November 2009)

14k?

Klar doch...sicher...es gibt Leute die vielleicht 10k machen aber das sind absolute Könner und haben es nicht nötig sich hier im Forum mit ihren Dps Zahlen zu pushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tost7 (24. November 2009)

Also PDoK 25 Anub sollte der Raid DPS bei mindestens 130-150k liegen, sonst wirds schon argh schwer. Aber den werden die meisten ja eh nie im dreck liegen sehen^^

Da kann sich dann auch jeder ausrechnen was man da als einzelner an DPS machen sollte. Rechenhilfe: 2-3 Tanks und 5-7 Heiler*g*


----------



## MoonFrost (24. November 2009)

heyhey schrieb:


> dps werte was ich so gelesen hab stimmen so in etwa aber für hardmodes braucht man um einiges mehr. zb aunb 25 da geht unter 10k recht wenig.
> 
> btw dps rekord an nem boss is von nem mage mit 26k dps bei hodir.
> 
> und ich selbst mache so 14k bei anub und 11-12k bei twins und hodir komm ich auch wenns läuft auf 17k bzw zock nen rogue



26k ist doch nicht der rekord bei hodir. Wenn du da vollen support bekommst, kannste als hexer /mage an die 30k machen. Aber wer hat schon vollen support und welcher tank hällt das noch?^^ In unserer gilde haben besonders die hexer arge probleme bei hodir, da die tanks trotz T9,25 und britzelbuff (der ihn hat MUSS bei uns zum tank laufen, damit er überhaupt ne chance hat) die aggro einfach nicht halten können. Ich selbst bin ja hexer und ohne dmgstop bzw adds rauskloppen geht gar nichts mehr. Wenn man sich das britzeln immer holt, und im licht steht hat kein tank egal wie gut er ist noch ne chance. (vorrausgesetzt der hexer ist auf dem selben equipniveau) Hexer haben ja leider nur 1 aggroreduce das is voll beschissen^^


----------



## MoonFrost (24. November 2009)

Kyanora schrieb:


> 14k?
> 
> Klar doch...sicher...es gibt Leute die vielleicht 10k machen aber das sind absolute Könner und haben es nicht nötig sich hier im Forum mit ihren Dps Zahlen zu pushen
> 
> ...



er redet von anub wo er 14k macht. Jeder schurke, dk und krieger macht da so viel wenn er was drauf hat. du musst in der addphase ja einfach nur rumrenn und pewpewaoe machen. Und in der anubghase machen schurken dks und krieger ja paralel noch dmg auf die 2adds die da noch rummstehn. das ist keine kunst da so viel dmg zu machen. Und naja bei den twins macht auch jeder nap xk dps, weil du durch den buff enorm gepushed wirst. Außerdem stehn ja auch da mehr als 1 gegner rum, auf die die melees ihren aoe ballern.


----------



## MadMat (24. November 2009)

moin moin.

komisch komisch, wenn ich die ansätze so sehe, dann sieht es aus, als würden nur normale leute wow spielen. wenn ich bei uns auf dem server das ganze im /2 oder /4 verfolge und in raids, wo ich mit bin, dann ist oft das geheule gross, dass es hier oder da an dps fehlt. 
fragen wir uns doch einmal von wem das dann kommt. natürlich von reinen dmg-klassen wie mages, hexer, jägern. 
klar muss ein gewisser dps-satz da sein, sonst schaft man manche zeiten (timer) nicht, aber übertreiben sollte man auch nicht.
manchmal kommts einem vor, als hätte man son button übersehen (bei charerstellung): "bitte hier klicken für max-item und high-achives".

ich bin der meinung, dass vor allem hirn wichtig ist und teamarbeit. oft liegen ja die max-dps als erste im dreck. 
wie sagt man im RL: wenn du das grosse auto nicht fahren kannst, kauf dir ein kleineres.

grüße


----------



## Lari (24. November 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> er redet von anub wo er 14k macht. Jeder schurke, dk und krieger macht da so viel wenn er was drauf hat. du musst in der addphase ja einfach nur rumrenn und pewpewaoe machen. Und in der anubghase machen schurken dks und krieger ja paralel noch dmg auf die 2adds die da noch rummstehn. das ist keine kunst da so viel dmg zu machen. Und naja bei den twins macht auch jeder nap xk dps, weil du durch den buff enorm gepushed wirst. Außerdem stehn ja auch da mehr als 1 gegner rum, auf die die melees ihren aoe ballern.


Achso, na dann...
Ein bisschen komisch find ich es allerdings, "dass jeder Schurke, DK und Krieger der was drauf hat" mehr Schaden macht als die Top-DDler auf den Kill-Screens.
Random Anubkill Recount: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tribute to Mad Skill: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und du willst mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass du irgendwo 14k gemacht hast? Sicherlich. Oder hast die schonmal irgendwo gesehen bei Anubarak? Natürlich.


----------



## Rasgaar (24. November 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Offenbar denken viele, dann man mit Itemlevel 245 und höher bei Thaddi nicht mehr auf + und - achten muss oder Heigan vor Ehrfurcht umfällt.




Made my day =)


----------



## Dryadris (25. November 2009)

http://www.worldoflogs.com/rankings/player...7_Coliseum/dps/  << sag ich dazu nur und dann guckt mal wie viele Schurken auf 14k kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. November 2009)

Kyanora schrieb:


> 14k?
> 
> Klar doch...sicher...es gibt Leute die vielleicht 10k machen aber das sind absolute Könner und haben es nicht nötig sich hier im Forum mit ihren Dps Zahlen zu pushen
> 
> ...


14k sind dochnormal  dps .... wenn du als mage vor den twinks stehst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (25. November 2009)

Also ich sach einfach mal mit welchem dps werten wir die jeweiligen inis erfolgreich clearbekommen ham.

Obsi 10er : 1300 dps   25er : 1700

naxx10er : 2000 dps    25er : 2500

Maly10er : 2000 dps    25er : 2500

Ulduar10er : 3000 für die ersten bosse  4000 fürs ende

Ulduar25er : 3500                              4500

PDK10er : 4000          25er : 4500

Pdok10er 5000           25er : 5500

Natürlich kommts auch auf encounter und klasse an. wer in 10er naxx bei thaddius oder lothep nur 2k macht macht was falsch.

Caster die bei Hodir und vezax nich utopisch viel schaden für ihr equip fahren machen was falsch.

Die twins aus pdk sollten auch mehr einstecken als 4-5k



Skill>Dmg>Skilll (soll heißen, Skill is zwar mehr wert als Dmg aber man muss schon das minimum leisten, wer was anderes behauptet nimmt mich doch sicher mit blauen gear pdk mit oder?)



CharlySteven schrieb:


> 14k sind dochnormal dps .... wenn du als mage vor den twinks stehst



Hodir Hardmode ! schön neben dem feuer getankt mit sturbuff und ab ins licht! 16k dps als eule
vezax warens 10k... und das mit 226er gear

also wenn man will kann man recount immer zu seinen gunsten posten. eigentlich gibt es keine gescheiten boss mit aussage kräftigen rcount weil irgnedwo immer was is. naja vieleicht bei flick. da kannste stumpfsinnig da stehen und dmg durch fahren mit vollem set up. ansonsten kann man immer ne ausrede dafür nennen warum man gerade keinen gescheiten scahden gemacht hab. "...jah aber auf mir war 3x hinteriennadern legionsflamme...."  "...zomg ololol rofl light bomb gravybomb lightbomb..."  "....ALTAH wieso fress nur ich den silence,...."


----------



## Vandir (25. November 2009)

Naxx 10/Obsi 10/Maly 10 2,5k-3k
Naxx 25/Obsi 25/Maly 25 2k-3k
AK 10/Ulduar 10  3k +/-500
AK 25/Ulduar 25  3k-4k
Pdk 10 3k-5k
PdOK 10/Pdk 25 3k-6k
PdOK 25 4k+

Die Werte der 25er Versionen von Naxx usw sind natürlich leichter, da der Gesamtschaden der Gruppe mehr gefragt ist als die dps da würden 19 Leute (16 DD's 3 Tanks) mit 2k dps eig reichen (hab ich mal so geschafft), da muss dann aber eine bestimmte Ausdauer vorhanden sein. Natürlich desto mehr desto besser ist klar^^. Es sollten aber nicht alle auf dem min. DpS-Punkt sein da es sonst schief gehen kann mit dem Raid.


----------



## Makiver (25. November 2009)

Ich war letztens random pdk25. Alles schön und gut, die Hexer und Mages fahren Ihre 5k dps, aber leider wipen wir 3x hintereinander beim 2. Boss. Einige andere dds fahren "nur 3,5-4k"...Da kommt der nen Spruch vom Mage...olololol, so bekommen wir den nie down, wenn 50-60% der dds nur 3,5-4k fahren, dps reicht never, etc. Nur leider ist dieser Mage und auch andere dds schon nach 1-2 min umgekippt, aus welchen gründen auch immer. Und meiner einer, der auch nur 4k gemacht hat, war am ende auf platz 3 vom Gesamtschaden.... Also was bringen mir so utopische dps zahlen, wenn man es netmal schafft nen Bossfight zu überleben??? Nen Toter Mage mit T9,25 macht nunmal keinen Schaden^^


----------



## Quintusrex (25. November 2009)

Das Schöne am Recount ist, dass das Teil auch noch andere Werte als nur DPS aufzeichnet. Einfach mal "schaden gemacht" im Raid posten, dann werden solche Typen meisten ganz kleinlaut


Wobei anzumerken wäre, wenn zuviele DDs wirklich nur 3,5 k machen, wirds im 25er wirklich eng, besonders wenn man Typen, wie den Mage auch noch ausgleichen muss.


----------



## Dabow (25. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> T9hero - unter 5k fu*k U



sign ;D ich tank eh jeden DPS weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (25. November 2009)

Shelong schrieb:


> Du kannst im Grunde garnicht mehr für Normalmodes undergeared sein, denn selbst wenn man rnd geht overgearen 24 andere den Content....


Und wenn die anderen 24 auch so denken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Quintusrex schrieb:


> Das Schöne am Recount ist, dass das Teil auch noch andere Werte als nur DPS aufzeichnet.


Richtig, z.B. kann man bei den Fraktionschampions gut sehen, wer's trotz ansage nicht peilt, das bomben nichts bringt (ausser cc aufmachen)^^


----------



## Eldomar (25. November 2009)

Vote für Movement-Check.

Blizzard sollte eine Hindernisstrecke wie beim Bund einbauen, wo man vorher mal checken kann, wer Movement drauf hat und wer nicht. Das ist nämlich dass, was am ehesten fehlt.


----------



## viehdieb (25. November 2009)

Makiver schrieb:


> Ich war letztens random pdk25. Alles schön und gut, die Hexer und Mages fahren Ihre 5k dps, aber leider wipen wir 3x hintereinander beim 2. Boss. Einige andere dds fahren "nur 3,5-4k"...Da kommt der nen Spruch vom Mage...olololol, so bekommen wir den nie down, wenn 50-60% der dds nur 3,5-4k fahren, dps reicht never, etc. Nur leider ist dieser Mage und auch andere dds schon nach 1-2 min umgekippt, aus welchen gründen auch immer. Und meiner einer, der auch nur 4k gemacht hat, war am ende auf platz 3 vom Gesamtschaden.... Also was bringen mir so utopische dps zahlen, wenn man es netmal schafft nen Bossfight zu überleben??? Nen Toter Mage mit T9,25 macht nunmal keinen Schaden^^



Das ist sicher richtig was Du schreibst. Man muss sich aber auch fragen warum der Mage gestorben ist. War es durch eigene Unfähigkeit oder hatte er z. Bsp. bei der Legionsflamme keine Heilung erhalten und ist gestorben obwohl er gelaufen ist. Das passiert schonmal. Was ich sagen will: Es kommt auf die Gesamtgruppe an. Das ist ja auch der Sinn des Spieles. Wenn man gut zusammenspielt, kann man auch einzelne tote oder nicht so gute Spieler kompensieren.

Sicher ist eine Grunddps notwendig um einen Boss erfolgreich bestreiten zu können. Maulende Raidmitglieder haben noch niemandem weitergeholfen. Wenn Kritik angebracht ist, sollte man die vernünftig vorbringen und sich an der eigenen Nase fassen.


----------



## Vanitra (25. November 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Also ich sach einfach mal mit welchem dps werten wir die jeweiligen inis erfolgreich clearbekommen ham.
> naxx10er : 2000 dps    25er : 2500


Kannst du schon mal wieder vergessen was du da gepostet hast. Schau doch mal in meine Liste von Naxx Im 10er dürfte 2500 DPS kein Prob sein.. Aber, im 25er viel zu wenig. Im 25er hat man 17 DDs oder wenn man an den Heilern und Tanks spart bis zu 19. So und nun schau dir das Kontruktviertel an. Jeder Boss hat einen Enragetimer.

Thaddi am Ende hat 30m HP und dafür hat man 6 Minuten Zeit. Mit deinen genannten 2500 DPS hat man ihn nach den 6 Minuten gerade auf der Hälfte der HP ... Die Raid-DPS muss bei Thaddi über 84K liegen, sonst liegt er nicht. 84K durch 17 DDs (19) ergibt bei mir etwas anderes als 2500. Es reicht gerade dazu um die Bosse zu legen die keinen Enragetimer haben, aber nicht zum clearen.

Und andere Instanzenbosse haben auch nen Enragetimer. Anhand dieses Timers kann man leicht ausrechen welche DPS man braucht um die Bosse zu legen. Also geh deine Liste nochmal durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Thaddi am Ende hat 30m HP und dafür hat man 6 Minuten Zeit. Mit deinen genannten 2500 DPS hat man ihn nach den 6 Minuten gerade auf der Hälfte der HP



Ich glaube du vergisst die Aufladungen bei Thaddi, durch die aus den 2500dps schnell mehr werden.


----------



## Quintusrex (25. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ich glaube du vergisst die Aufladungen bei Thaddi, durch die aus den 2500dps schnell mehr werden.




Die Du auch brauchst, wer mit Aufladungen bei Thaddi im 25er nur 2,5 k macht, ist dort eh fehl am Platz


----------



## hunkmunka (25. November 2009)

kann mir einer sagen welche raids ich mit meinem main gehen mit dem gear

wenns was zumekern gibt nur zu http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...urm&n=Halef


----------



## Natar (25. November 2009)

hunkmunka schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen welche raids ich mit meinem main gehen mit dem gear
> 
> wenns was zumekern gibt nur zu http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...urm&n=Halef



ulduar
pdk10


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

hunkmunka schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen welche raids ich mit meinem main gehen mit dem gear
> 
> wenns was zumekern gibt nur zu http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...urm&n=Halef



PDK10 ist drin.
Solltest dir aber epische Steine sockeln. Einfach PvP machen, für 10k Ehre die Steine holen und beim Schleifer deines
vertrauens schleifen lassen.


----------



## Quintusrex (25. November 2009)

@ hunkmunka

be.imba sagt dass du schon Pdk 10 machen könntest, allerdings sagt es auch, dass du bis jetzt nur 9 raids (AK und Obsi) gemacht hast. ich würde es an deiner Stelle mit Naxx 25 und Ulduar versuchen. Dürfte dir gear und erfahrungstechnisch am meisten bringen. wobei das ganze über deine spielweise nichts aussagt.


----------



## Ratsepuh (25. November 2009)

Also dieses DPS Gedöns geht mir teilweise ziehmlich auf den Zeiger.
Komischerweise liege ich im 25er PDK meist zwischen den Plätzen 5 und 10 im DPS im gemachten Schaden allerdings zwischen 1 und 3.
Woher kommts?
Ganz einfach.
Scheiss auf DPS.
Was bringts, wenn einer 10k+ fährt aber die Durchgängigkeit fehlt?
Was bringts, wenn er im ersten AE stirbt?

Wir haben schon 25er PDKs gemacht und die Leute lagen alle zwischen 2k und 3k DPS. (im Schnitt je nach Boss)
Ja und? sind durch gekommen. Hat etwas gedauert aber wir waren durch. Was solls. Muss ja nicht immer in 30 Minuten durch sein.
Und jede Menge Spass hatten wir auch.

Die Leute die hier dauernd rumheulen flamen und MIMIMIMI Threads von der Sorte "Das ist alles zu einfach. Überhaupt keine Herausforderung. Alles Sch... Warum macht Blizz das immer" schreiben, das sind genau die, die hier reinschreiben, das DPS-Zahlen ein Messwert für Raidfähigkeit sind.

Ich habe auch schon 8k+ Leute aus dem Raid geworfen. Ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken.
Diese ewigen Nörgler die im TS oder im Chat dann anfangen andere anzugehen weil ihnen der dämliche Wert nicht passt.
Mir sind Leute mit weniger DPS, die gesamt gesehen mehr Schaden machen, überleben und die ganze Zeit DMG fahren viel lieber. Und vor allem Spass müssen sie mitbringen.

TOT DEM DPS, ES LEBE DER SPASS UND DIE HERAUSFORDERUNG


----------



## Vanitra (25. November 2009)

Ratsepuh schrieb:


> TOT DEM DPS, ES LEBE DER SPASS UND DIE HERAUSFORDERUNG


Ohne DPS wird jeder Boss zur Herausforderung, selbst Hogger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab auch Spaß wenn ich DPS mache, ist das falsch?


----------



## hunkmunka (25. November 2009)

man muss dazu sagen das man auf nethersturm kaum gruppen für naxx findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest bei mir oder hab einfach nur pech bei naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

Dass bei fehlenden DpS die Heiler und Tanks mehr gefordert werden und es meist nur deren herausragenden Leistung zu verdanken
ist, dass der Boss dann doch noch den Boden küsst, wird hier öfter weggelassen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (25. November 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Pdk und PdOK kenn ich nicht, aber 4k-5k+ dürfte da in etwa das Minimum sein.
> Mehr DPS sind natürlich bei jedem Raid nicht verkehrt, umso schneller liegt der Boss.




Bei uns haben die dds in pdok 25er durchschnittlich an die 7k dps und der höchste 12k^^


----------



## Ratsepuh (25. November 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Ohne DPS wird jeder Boss zur Herausforderung, selbst Hogger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist grundsätzlich nicht falsch. Aber dieses "Wenn du nicht XY DPS fährst, kannst du nicht mit und bist du nicht geeignet" das ist meiner Meinung nach absoluter Schwachsinn.
Es kommt darauf an, was jemand der Gruppe bringt.
Heals entlasten, den Tank entlasten, sich an die Abläufe halten, Ansagen beachten etc etc.

Ich fahre gern weniger DPS, wenn ich nem Heal den Arsch retten kann und dadurch der Raid stehen bleibt.
Nur mal so als Beispiel.

Ein Raid besteht halt aus mehreren Leuten und das ist ein Teamspiel. Wenn die gesamte Gruppe passt (egal ob Random oder Gildenintern) dann ist auf die DPS Zahl gesch....

Das wollte ich damit sagen. Es kommt immer auf das Gesamte an und nicht auf einen Wert von einzelnen Individuen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (25. November 2009)

Ratsepuh schrieb:


> Also dieses DPS Gedöns geht mir teilweise ziehmlich auf den Zeiger.
> Komischerweise liege ich im 25er PDK meist zwischen den Plätzen 5 und 10 im DPS im gemachten Schaden allerdings zwischen 1 und 3.
> Woher kommts?
> Ganz einfach.
> ...



naja wipen als spass zu definieren is scho komisch^^.... spätestens bei zwillingen und anub dürfte es schwer werden wenn die dps nicht stimmt.... champions das gleiche....

und btw..... gib mir pls nen anderen messwert als dps....?..... 

ich bin auf keinen fall ein nörgler, aber wie baru scho gesagt hat..... wenn die dps von jemandem zu low ist, müssen die andern das dann irgendwie ausbaden und als heiler/tank ist das generell frustrierend.... vor allem wenn du dann nen pala auf t9/9,25 niveau hast der in pdk10er ne 2,3k dps fährt regst du dich sicher auch darüber auf.....


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

Ratsepuh schrieb:


> Das ist grundsätzlich nicht falsch. Aber dieses "Wenn du nicht XY DPS fährst, kannst du nicht mit und bist du nicht geeignet" das ist meiner Meinung nach absoluter Schwachsinn.
> 
> Es kommt darauf an, was jemand der Gruppe bringt.
> Heals entlasten, den Tank entlasten, sich an die Abläufe halten, Ansagen beachten etc etc.



Und diese Leute, die xy DpS fordern, wollen das du der Gruppe ausreichend DpS bringst, um sie zu unterstützen und zu entlasten. Dadurch ist eine solche Suche doch nicht schwachsinnig.

edit:

Dein Beispiel hinkt. Dass deine DpS einbrechen, wenn du den Heiler rettest ist allen klar. Die geforderten DpS sollst du aber bringen, wenn die Heiler nicht gerettet werden müssen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (25. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und diese Leute, die xy DpS fordern, wollen das du der Gruppe ausreichend DpS bringst, um sie zu unterstützen und zu entlasten. Dadurch ist eine solche Suche doch nicht schwachsinnig.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Dein Beispiel hinkt. Dass deine DpS einbrechen, wenn du den Heiler rettest ist allen klar. Die geforderten DpS sollst du aber bringen, wenn die Heiler nicht gerettet werden müssen.



Bin fast genau deiner meinung....

aber normalerweise ist es so.... bei uns jedenfalls....

ein dd muss damage machen....
der tankheiler heilt AUSSCHLIESSLICH die tanks....
die gruppenheiler AUSSCHLIESSLICH die gruppe.... 

funzt was nicht, wechselt man nicht die targets, gibts wipe ists die schuld des zuständigen support und der wird ersetzt falls er nicht in der lage ist seine sache zu erledigen..... 
schliesslich nehme ich keinen dd (sagen wir mal eule) mit dass er hier bisschen schaden macht, da mal reinhealt, da mal buffed usw usw....
ist zwar knallhart.... aber zu 95% funktionnieren die raids somit schnell und einwandfrei und alle sind im nachhinein fro über diese methode..... das ist nicht nur gildenintern sondern auch bei rdms so....

und btw.... es gibt nicht nur dps als messwert.... es gibt noch avoidance, hps, entzauberungen, blocken usw usw..... allesammt sind sie wichtig.....

n tank mit zu wenig avoidance ist wie n schlecher dd mit wenig dps..... daher glaubt mir, die vielraider achten nicht nur bei dds auf werte, sondern auch bei anderen klassen.... das problem ist glaub ich dass es mitlerweile so viele dds gibt wie sand am meer, deshalb kommt nur DPS zum vordergrund, doch in wirklichkeit ist dps nur ein teil des puzzles..... glaubt mir, wir achten nicht nur auf gute dps bei dds sondern auf alle werte, das wollt ich sagen^^


----------



## Ratsepuh (25. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und diese Leute, die xy DpS fordern, wollen das du der Gruppe ausreichend DpS bringst, um sie zu unterstützen und zu entlasten. Dadurch ist eine solche Suche doch nicht schwachsinnig.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Dein Beispiel hinkt. Dass deine DpS einbrechen, wenn du den Heiler rettest ist allen klar. Die geforderten DpS sollst du aber bringen, wenn die Heiler nicht gerettet werden müssen.



Man kann den Wert zumindest nicht weiter ausbauen, nur mal so als Anregung. Lauf vom Boss weg, such dir ein neues Ziel und wieder zurück. es ist einfach Zeit, in der du die Rota neu aufbauen musst, in der du eventuell ganz von vorne Beginnen musst, um wieder auf einen (Wenn du es gerne so hast) Full-DPS Stand zu bekommen. Und das ist nicht nur bei Heal-Rettung so. Bosswechsel etc.


----------



## Alka1 (25. November 2009)

Ratsepuh schrieb:


> Das ist grundsätzlich nicht falsch. Aber dieses "Wenn du nicht XY DPS fährst, kannst du nicht mit und bist du nicht geeignet" das ist meiner Meinung nach absoluter Schwachsinn.
> Es kommt darauf an, was jemand der Gruppe bringt.
> Heals entlasten, den Tank entlasten, sich an die Abläufe halten, Ansagen beachten etc etc.
> 
> ...



stimmt natürlich schon, dass neben der dps-zahl (meines erachtens eher der gesamtschaden eines spielers pro kampf!) auch andere dinge wichtig sind, wie zb purgen, irreführung, horn erneuern etc etc. 

aber: Beides muss halt stimmen. leute, die perfekt spielen und all ihre aufgaben erfüllen, können trotzdem zu schlecht sein fürn raid, nämlich dann, wenn sie einfach nicht das eq haben, um hohen schaden zu fahren. auf der anderen seite erlebt man natürlich auch immer wieder leute, die bei jeder kleinen movement aktion verrecken oder die wirklich nur auf dps schauen und alles anderen aufgaben vernachlässigen... so was will ein raidleiter natürlich auch nicht sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du kannst mir aber nicht erzählen, dassu lieber mit 25 leuten mit 3k dps, die alle ihre aufgaben erfüllen durch ne inni zeihst, als mit 25 leuten mit jeweils 5k dps, die ebenfalls ihre aufgaben erfüllen! die "clearchance" is bei zweiter gruppe eben deutlich höher! 

klar soweit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

Ratsepuh schrieb:


> Man kann den Wert zumindest nicht weiter ausbauen, nur mal so als Anregung. Lauf vom Boss weg, such dir ein neues Ziel und wieder zurück. es ist einfach Zeit, in der du die Rota neu aufbauen musst, in der du eventuell ganz von vorne Beginnen musst, um wieder auf einen (Wenn du es gerne so hast) Full-DPS Stand zu bekommen. Und das ist nicht nur bei Heal-Rettung so. Bosswechsel etc.



Entschuldige, ich verstehe nicht, was du mir damit sagen willst. 

Dein Beispiel war: Dps wird weniger, wenn Heiler retten 
Meine Antwort: Das ist denen klar, die suchen aber welche, die sonst auch ausreichend Schaden machen.


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

Alka1 schrieb:


> du kannst mir aber nicht erzählen, dassu lieber mit 25 leuten mit 3k dps, die alle ihre aufgaben erfüllen durch ne inni zeihst, als mit 25 leuten mit jeweils 5k dps, die ebenfalls ihre aufgaben erfüllen! die "clearchance" is bei zweiter gruppe eben deutlich höher!



Genau das wollte ich ausdrücken, habs aber anscheinend nicht so gut geschafft, wie beabsichtigt war


----------



## Ratsepuh (25. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> naja wipen als spass zu definieren is scho komisch^^.... spätestens bei zwillingen und anub dürfte es schwer werden wenn die dps nicht stimmt.... champions das gleiche....
> 
> und btw..... gib mir pls nen anderen messwert als dps....?.....
> 
> ich bin auf keinen fall ein nörgler, aber wie baru scho gesagt hat..... wenn die dps von jemandem zu low ist, müssen die andern das dann irgendwie ausbaden und als heiler/tank ist das generell frustrierend.... vor allem wenn du dann nen pala auf t9/9,25 niveau hast der in pdk10er ne 2,3k dps fährt regst du dich sicher auch darüber auf.....



Warum ist das komisch wenn wipen auch mal Spass macht^^ Hier schreit doch immer jeder es ist zu einfach.^^
Genau das ist doch die Herausforderung. Nicht reinrennen jeder 20k DPS, Boss liegt nach 30 Sek und weiterhetzen.
Genau das macht es aus. Taktisch an die Sache rangehen. Mal etwas riskieren und ausprobieren.

Ein anderer Messwert als DPS. Ist ganz einfach. Es gibt keinen zuverlässigen Messwert ob einer in einem Raid was taugt oder nicht.
Das sieht man erst wenn man denjenigen dabei hat.
Was bringt dir eine DPS-Schleuder, der nach 10 Sek in der Statistik mit 10k+ drinsteht, dann stirbt und den gesamten Boss über nicht zur Verfügung steht.
Aber weiterhin in der Statistik ganz oben mit viel Abstand an Platz 1 steht.

Bewerten kannst du Leute immer erst nach einem Raid. Du musst dir schon alles ansehen. Wie verhält er sich, gesamt gemachter Schaden/Heilung, gefressener Schaden/Heilung, und von mir aus auch im Gesamtblick die DPS.

Das ist alles was ich sagen wollte. Alles auf was die Leute noch gehen sind leider DPS-Zahlen, obwohl die sehr wenig Aussagekräftig sind. (Ausser das einer gutes Equip hat und ne Rota Auswendig gelernt hat)
Der Rest wird leider immer vollkommen ausser acht gelassen.


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

Ratsepuh schrieb:


> Was bringt dir eine DPS-Schleuder, der nach 10 Sek in der Statistik mit 10k+ drinsteht, dann stirbt und den gesamten Boss über nicht zur Verfügung steht.



Genauso kann aber auch ein Spieler mit 1k DpS im Feuer stehen bleieb und sterben. Gegen das Stehenbleiben kann man sich nicht absichern, gegen die DpS aber schon. Also warum sollte es nicht genutzt werden?



> Das ist alles was ich sagen wollte. Alles auf was die Leute noch gehen sind leider DPS-Zahlen, obwohl die sehr wenig Aussagekräftig sind. (Ausser das einer gutes Equip hat und ne Rota Auswendig gelernt hat)
> Der Rest wird leider immer vollkommen ausser acht gelassen.



Außer acht gelassen würde ich nicht sagen. Aber was für Antworten erwartest du bei Aussagen wie "lf dd, der aus dem Feuer läuft"


----------



## Quintusrex (25. November 2009)

Alka1 schrieb:


> du kannst mir aber nicht erzählen, dassu lieber mit 25 leuten mit 3k dps, die alle ihre aufgaben erfüllen durch ne inni zeihst, als mit 25 leuten mit jeweils 5k dps, die ebenfalls ihre aufgaben erfüllen! die "clearchance" is bei zweiter gruppe eben deutlich höher!
> 
> klar soweit?
> 
> ...




klar geht jeder lieber mit der zweiten gruppe, nur sind die 5K noch lange keine garantie, dass die spieler auch gut sind. es ist und bleibt halt schwer die richtigen leute für nen random raid zu finden.

dps abfragen und gearcheck sind 2 möglichkeiten um das schlimmste zu verhindern, aber noch lange keine erfolgsgarantie.

wobei ich glaube, es wird bei wow nirgends so viel gelogen wie bei der dps angabe.

aber mal ganz ehrlich, wer ein paar mal random unterwegs war und seinen "job" gut gemacht hat, der landet eh auf genügend FLs und kann sich das suchen eh sparen. die meisten, die randomraid aufbauen, schauen eh erstmal wer von den bekannten zeit hat.


----------



## Ratsepuh (25. November 2009)

Alka1 schrieb:


> du kannst mir aber nicht erzählen, dassu lieber mit 25 leuten mit 3k dps, die alle ihre aufgaben erfüllen durch ne inni zeihst, als mit 25 leuten mit jeweils 5k dps, die ebenfalls ihre aufgaben erfüllen! die "clearchance" is bei zweiter gruppe eben deutlich höher!
> 
> klar soweit?
> 
> ...



Hab mich in diesem Fall vielleicht etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt.
Neuer  Versuch.
Weist du im Vorfeld ob es mit den 5k DPS Leuten besser klappt? Oder ob es mit den 3k DPS Leuten schlechter läuft?
(Vorraussetzung du kennst die Leute nicht)

Ich denke eher nicht. Man vermutet immer nur.
Man kann von einem einzigen Wert her nicht auf die Qualität eines Spielers schließen. Das siehst du erst wenn du drin/durch bist und dir ein Gesamtbild machen kannst.

Das ist alles was ich sagen wollte. Wenn natürlich alles passt. und die DPS (warum reiten immer alle so drauf rum?) hoch ist, ist es schön. Ich sagte ja nicht, das ich nur Leute mit niedrigen DPS Zahlen mitnehme und grundsätzlich jeden mit hohen Zahlen aus dem Raid werfe.


----------



## Tamîkus (25. November 2009)

hmm ich lese immer im /2 /4  leute für Pdk gesucht min 4,5k dps eq check dala mitte

so ziemlich bei allen lese ich das ony wollen die 5k+ für naxx 10er 25er 3,5k + alles beschissen

der skill der leute wird heut garnet mehr geachtet sondern jede macht den dps schwanzvergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt werden leuten mimimin das recount ach so wichtig ist die rota zu finden und am patch day köenen die ober pros kein dmg machn weil sie keine anzeige haben welche taste sie zu drücken haben genau bei den tanks und heiler auch


----------



## Ratsepuh (25. November 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> hmm ich lese immer im /2 /4  leute für Pdk gesucht min 4,5k dps eq check dala mitte
> 
> so ziemlich bei allen lese ich das ony wollen die 5k+ für naxx 10er 25er 3,5k + alles beschissen
> 
> ...




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arrisa (25. November 2009)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass euch das nervt, mich auch, mache auch nur 3,1 k DPS und hab bis jetzt nur Naxx und Ulduar von innen gesehen, aber ihr macht einen Denkfehler,denke ich :>, wenn ihr sagt: "Es geht denen nur um die DPS" Denn: Die DPS zeigen nicht nur wie viel ihr austeilt, sondern indirekt auch eure Erfahrung, da ihr das equip für 5 k DPS ja nicht in hero innis bekommt, sondern entsprechende Raids schon gemeistert haben müsst!

Wenn ihr andere chars habt, mit denen ihr diese Raids schon gemeistert habt, schreibt das bei der Anfrage dazu, das wirkt manchmal Wunder!

Also DPS zeigen meiner Meinung ab 4-5 k auch das man Skill/Erfahrung hat, nicht nur das man Dmg macht (weil sooo viele Triumph Marken farmen statt Raids macht ja doch keiner, dass das nicht zutreffen würde)

Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.

Greetz


----------



## Tamîkus (25. November 2009)

Arrisa schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass euch das nervt, mich auch, mache auch nur 3,1 k DPS und hab bis jetzt nur Naxx und Ulduar von innen gesehen, aber ihr macht einen Denkfehler,denke ich :>, wenn ihr sagt: "Es geht denen nur um die DPS" Denn: Die DPS zeigen nicht nur wie viel ihr austeilt, sondern indirekt auch eure Erfahrung, da ihr das equip für 5 k DPS ja nicht in hero innis bekommt, sondern entsprechende Raids schon gemeistert haben müsst!
> 
> Wenn ihr andere chars habt, mit denen ihr diese Raids schon gemeistert habt, schreibt das bei der Anfrage dazu, das wirkt manchmal Wunder!
> 
> ...



da hab ich ein lustiges beispiel ich wolte mit meinem schami twink sartha 10er gehn er war scho fast vull epic und dmg hat er auch net  wenig gemacht dan sprach ich den raidlead an ob ich inv haben kan dan sagte er eq check ich K bin zu ihm als ich bei im war hat er mich zugeflamt ich bin ein boon mache kein dmg und ohne 4kdps + net mitkomme als ich im antworten wolte war icha uf ignor


----------



## Arrisa (25. November 2009)

ok, aber das ist dann so oder so ein arschloch :> er und seine Freunde haben wahrscheinlich weder DPS noch Skill und sind daher auf 4 k doer so angewiesen, das er dich aber flamed und beleidigt, hat nur was damit zu tun das er eben ein Idiot ist, ganz gleich was er sucht oder so, oder nicht.

hast halt mal Glück, mal Pech. Ein Kumpel von mir war gerade gestern PDK 10er, sie haben 3 Bosse gelegt, sind ohne Hoffnung dahin wolltens nur probieren, ID is ja eh heute weg. Er is Ele Schami und macht nur 2,2 k DPS. Unvorstellbar für PDK 10 aber hat mit den Leuten gereicht.

Von daher mein ich das du jetzt nicht sagen kannst jeder der nach bestimmten Minimum an DPS sucht, ist so ein Trottel wie der von dir beschriebene, das sind doch echt Ausnahmen, bei uns zumindest


----------



## Najsh (25. November 2009)

Unser bester DD sagt immer: Ein toter DD macht keinen Schaden.

Denke das sagt mehr als tausend Worte ^^


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> Unser bester DD sagt immer: Ein toter DD macht keinen Schaden.
> 
> Denke das sagt mehr als tausend Worte ^^



Sag das nem Gebrechenshexer im PvP ^^


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

Ratsepuh schrieb:


> Weist du im Vorfeld ob es mit den 5k DPS Leuten besser klappt? Oder ob es mit den 3k DPS Leuten schlechter läuft?
> (Vorraussetzung du kennst die Leute nicht)



Nein das weiß man nicht. Das haben wir dir aber auch versucht klar zu machen. Durch keine Frage wird man erfahren können, ob derjenige die Heiler rettet beim Aggroziehen o.ä.
Aber man kann nach dps fragen. Natürlich können sich dort auch ImFeuerStehenbleiber melden. Aber ImFeuerStehenbleiber mit niedrigeren DpS sollen damit aussortiert werden.


----------



## AmigaLink (25. November 2009)

> Dieses DPS Geblubber ist genauso sinnfrei wie die allgemeine Meinung, dass man die Fähigkeiten eines Tanks an seiner HP festmachen könnte.


*/SIGN*


----------



## Lari (25. November 2009)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> */SIGN*


Da du nicht im aktuellen Raidcontent spielst, und auch davor eher weniger in Bereichen, in denen DPS wirklich zählt, gebe ich dir für den von dir gespielten Content recht. Da braucht man keine DPS-Nachfragerei.
PDK25/PdoK10 würde ich niemanden mitnehmen ohne ihn genau angeguckt zu haben, oder nach der DPS zu fragen.


----------



## Ch4zer (25. November 2009)

Also ich baue jede Woche mehrere Randomraids (PDK 25er und PDOK 10er, die pdok25er ID halt mit meiner Gilde, mit meinen Twinks nur pdk25er/pdok10er) und wenns hilft gebe ich mal die Richtlinien nach denen ich Leute invite.
Alle angegebenen Werte natürlich unbuffed:

PDK 10er: Tanks* 33k+ hp, DDs 3,5k+ DPS, Healer*² 2,3k+ Addheal

PDK 25er: Tanks* 35k+ hp, DDs 4k+ DPS, Healer*² 2,4k+ Addheal

PDOK 10er: Tanks* 38k+ hp, DDs 5k+ DPS, Healer*² 2,5k+ Addheal

In Ulduar nonhardmode würde ich die selben Erwartungen an die Spieler setzen wie in PDK 10er/25er, in Ulduar hm wie in PDOK 10er

Ich baue zwar keine pdok25er Randomraids aber der Vollständigkeit halber liste ich mal auf mit was wir da reingehen (Gilde halt):

PDOK 25er: Tanks*³ ~42k hp, DDs 7k+ DPS, Healer*² ~3k+ Addheal



*  Die Werte sind für Pala-/DK-/Warri-Tanks, Dudus sollten in Bärform ruhig ein wenig mehr haben. 
*²  Die Werte sind lediglich eine Richtlinie, man muss nach Klassen differenzieren, so gehen die Klassen ja nach unterschiedlichen Hauptattributen. 
*³  Für Anub im PDOK 25er haben 2 von 3 Tanks ihr Blockgear an, so das sie im Prinzip fast keinen Schaden von den Adds kommen, nur der MT (bei uns dann Dudu mit fast 70k hp buffed) hat normales Gear an. Die Addtanks haben damit dann nur so 38-40k hp im Blockgear, aber bekommen ja auch keinen Schaden.


Ich hoffe euch hilft das ein wenig weiter falls ihr selbst Raids bauen solltet oder vorhabt eine bestimmte Raidinstanz zu gehen.

Gruss Cylàya


----------



## Natar (25. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Da du nicht im aktuellen Raidcontent spielst, und auch davor eher weniger in Bereichen, in denen DPS wirklich zählt, gebe ich dir für den von dir gespielten Content recht. Da braucht man keine DPS-Nachfragerei.
> PDK25/PdoK10 würde ich niemanden mitnehmen ohne ihn genau angeguckt zu haben, oder nach der DPS zu fragen.



was man nicht für auf pdk25/pdok10/25 beziehen kann

bei rdm-raids wird wohl in contentzeiten auf dps geschaut was auch sinnvoll ist, bei instanzen wie zurzeit naxx/ulduar 10 welche durch den hohen itemlvl der meistne spieler sowieso kein grosses problem ist (achtung ich rede nicht von ff und alga), da kann man schon beide augen zudrücken


----------



## highsaction (25. November 2009)

Wenn man mit der Gilde irgendwo reingeht, ist dps nicht das Wichtigste, sondern eher der Spielspass außerdem weiß man in na Gilde ungefähr wer wieviel fährt und kann auch eher Bosse abschätzen und vorallem es ist meist scheiß egal ob man mal wiped. Noch ein Versuch und wenn der dmg nicht reicht gehen andere Leute mit. 
In Random Gruppen sieht das relativ anders aus, weil die meisten Leute nicht wissen wer gut ist und wer nicht und da DPS in dieser Zeit,  meiner Meinung nach auch der beste Maßstab ist jemanden grob zu bewerten kann man den Raid besser einschätzen. Kla ist Mouvement genauso wichtig, aber dafür gibt es keine Einheiten wie zum Beispiel Mouve Per Second. Und wie ich mich auch einem Vorredner anschließ, mit Mouvement alleine geht kein Boss down.


----------



## AmigaLink (25. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Da du nicht im aktuellen Raidcontent spielst, und auch davor eher weniger in Bereichen, in denen DPS wirklich zählt, gebe ich dir für den von dir gespielten Content recht. Da braucht man keine DPS-Nachfragerei.
> PDK25/PdoK10 würde ich niemanden mitnehmen ohne ihn genau angeguckt zu haben, oder nach der DPS zu fragen.


Schön das du Ahnung von dem hast was ich Spiele und gespielt habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Kleiner Tip: Im Arsenal steht nicht alles drin und schon gar nicht wenn man nicht weiss wo man suchen muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ok, in PdoK war ich noch nicht und an PdK knabbert meine Gilde noch ein wenig. Aber ich habe garantiert meinen Spaß an WoW und das ohne mich durchs Arsenal zu wühlen um andere Spieler ab zu Checken oder ständig das Penismeter zu kontrollieren.

Aber schön zu wissen das du mich nicht mitnehmen würdest, denn ich würde mit dir auch nicht gehen wollen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn wer nach DPS fragt hat in meinen Augen keine Ahnung vom Spiel oder nimmt es viel zu ernst. Auf beides kann ich gerne Verzichten!


----------



## Lari (25. November 2009)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> Schön das du Ahnung von dem hast was ich Spiele.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Im Arsenal stehen alle Schlachtzugserfolge. Wenn die beiden Charaktere in deiner Signatur bloß Twinks sind, dann ist das was anderes, aber da geh ich mal einfach nicht von aus.


> Aber schön zu wissen das du mich nicht mitnehmen würdest, denn ich würde mit dir auch nicht gehen wollen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habe ich nirgendswo gesagt. Davon ab hast du keinerlei Ahnung wie Raids von und mit mir laufen, im Regelfall kommen nach den Raids die Fragen nach Stamm-Gruppe oder ob ich/wir als Gilde öfter Randomraids leiten. Denn die Raids sind erfolgreich, locker, und haben ein angenehmes Klima.
Wenn jedoch die Wiperei losgeht, weil zuviele Leute zu wenig Schaden machen, oder grün/blau equippte durchgezogen werden und es jemand bemerkt, dann wird so ein Raid auch mal gerne anstrengend, da sich die Leute gegenseitig anmaulen.

Also lieber vorher ein wenig aussortieren, als die ID dann abzubrechen, weil z.B. der Schaden nicht reicht und Leute leaven.


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> Aber ich habe garantiert meinen Spaß an WoW und das ohne mich durchs Arsenal zu wühlen um andere Spieler ab zu Checken oder ständig das Penismeter zu kontrollieren.



Das spricht Dir ja niemand ab, jedoch solche Aussagen, wie "dps Frage ist Müll" zu befürworten solltest Du dann lieber lassen.
Dass für dich und deine Gilde dps unwichtig sind muss doch nicht automatisch heißen, dass Andere es ebenso sehen müssen.


----------



## VIRUS114 (25. November 2009)

Die Raid dps ist bei euch 3-4k gibt es da ne formel zum ausrechnen ?
Als Shadow hab ich ich in Ulduar 25 so 3,8 -4.3 gemacht


----------



## Lari (25. November 2009)

Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## AmigaLink (25. November 2009)

> Wenn jedoch die Wiperei losgeht, weil zuviele Leute zu wenig Schaden machen, oder grün/blau equippte durchgezogen werden und es jemand bemerkt, dann wird so ein Raid auch mal gerne anstrengend, da sich die Leute gegenseitig anmaulen.


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht und es ist natürlich auch vollkommen richtig das man im Endcontent einen gewisses Equiphaben muss.
Das ändert aber nichts daran das Leute wie du es absolut übertreiben.
Schon alleine die Tatsache das du sofort im Arsenal nach meinen (dir bekannten) Chars geschaut hast, zeigt mir das du nach Dingen Urteilst die zwar offensichtlich aber nicht unbedingt richtig sind.
Meine BC Erfolge sind nicht drin weil das Erfolgssystem erst später eingeführt wurde. Meine Naxx und Ulduar erfolge (nein ich habe Ulduar nicht clear) sind auf verscheide Chars verteilt. Das ich Mally25 mit 3 (von 4) 80ern mehrfach gemacht habe ist vom Arsenal nicht erfasst worden (keine Ahnung warum). U.s.w...
Und selbst wenn ich im Arsenal alle Erfolge verzeichnet hätte, wüstest du immer noch nicht ob ich durchgezogen wurde oder ob ich den Content wirklich erarbeitet habe!
Abgesehen von diesen Tatsachen ist eine Frage nach DPS absoluter Blödsinn. Und zwar weil sie nicht wirklich erfassbar und von der Tagesform sowie dem Content abhängig ist. Ich hab z.B. in AK25 mit meinem BM-Jäger schon mehr DPS gemacht als mit meinem Magier der bei weitem besser ausgerüstet ist bzw. war. Wie es dazu kam kann ich beim bestem willen nicht sagen.

Worauf ich hinaus will:
Ich habe 4 80er die alle das Equip haben um PdK gehen zu können. Du wirst aber bei keinem der 4 Chars, im Arsenal oder sonst wo, genug Informationen finden um meinen Skill auch nur ansatzweise abschätzen zu können!
Eine Frage nach DPS würde ich dir nicht beantworten weil weil das einfach kein Kriterium ist.
Mit einem Blick auf mein Equip (evtl mit Hilfe von Gearscore oder ähnlichem) kann man abschätzen wozu mein Char in der lange sein müsste. (Von daher ist ein Blick ins Arsenal schon mal unsinnig.)
Ob ich das aber wirklich bringe oder nicht wirst du nur erfahren wenn du mehrfach mit mir unterwegs warst!
Und glaub mir, ich bin da kein Einzelfall.

Ich bin nicht der Typ der anderen etwas vormacht.
Ich habe Naxx, Mally, AK und Obsi (mit einem add) sowohl 10er als auch 25er Clear. Ulduar kenne ich bis zum Rat und PdK bis zu den Champions.
Wenn ich mich anderen anschließen würde könnte ich viel weiter sein. Dazu hab ich aber weder Lust noch zeit.
Zu BC Zeiten war ich bis Hyal wärend meine Gilde noch an ZA geknabbert hat. Weiter ging es nicht weil wir nicht die schnellsten sind und außerdem WotLK erschienen ist.
Diese Angaben aber nur mal am Rande, denn sie gehören gar nicht hier zum Thema!

Fakt ist das es nix gibt was die Beurteilung eines fremden Spielers zulässt oder berechtigt.
Nur wenn man mit jemandem mehrfach zusammen gespielt hat, kann man beurteilen wozu derjenige in der Lage ist!

Die Frage des TEs wiederum ist durchaus berechtigt. Denn er möchte wissen was sein Char können muss um in dem jeweiligem Raid bestehen zu können!
Ein paar gute Antworten, mit realistischen DPS-Werten für den jeweiligen Raid, sind ja auch gekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Doch leider ist, wie immer, der Thread in eine unsinnige und vollkommen Schwachsinnige DPS-Diskussion abgerutscht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fakt ist, man sollte ein gewissen Gear sein eigen nennen.
Mit Hero Equip (PdC lassen wir mal außen vor) hat man in Ulduar nix zu suchen!
Und mit Naxx Equip brauch man gar nicht erst an PdoK denken.
Ansonsten gilt einfach nur: Je besser die Ausrüstung ist, je leichter wird es einen Raid zu bestehen.

Natürlich gibt es auch Bosse die eine gewisse Raid-DPS voraussetzen. Das sind aber ausschließlich die Bosse mit Enrage-Timer!!!
Alle anderen Bosse sind abhängig davon das die Tanks überleben und die Heiler Mana haben!!!

Im übrigen kann auch Wipen Spaß machen!
Vorausgesetzt in dem Raid befinden sich keine Idioten die nach dem 2tem Wipe schon anfangen DMG-Meter zu Posten und die anderen als Noobs zu bezeichnen!


----------



## Lari (25. November 2009)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts daran das Leute wie du es absolut übertreiben.
> Schon alleine die Tatsache das du sofort im Arsenal nach meinen (dir bekannten) Chars geschaut hast, zeigt mir das du nach Dingen Urteilst die zwar offensichtlich aber nicht unbedingt richtig sind.


Übertreiben? Wieso?
Ich habe lediglich geschaut, ob du in einem Bereich raidest, in dem DPS wichtig sind. Wenn du das erste mal bei Anubarak im 25er PDK stehst, und er zum dritten mal untertaucht, weil einfach nicht genug Schaden da ist, dann siehst du es vielleicht ein wenig anders.
Wenn ich als Raidleiter einen 25er Random "baue" dann suche ich mir Spieler, mit denen der Raid erfolgversprechend ist und nutze dazu meine bisherigen Erfahrungen. Dazu gehören neben Tanks, die genug aushalten und Mobs bei sich halten können natürlich auch Heiler, die den Raid sowie die Tanks am Leben halten können. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die DDs, und die müssen nunmal Schaden machen. Und ob zu wissen, ob es genug für den Raid ist wird nachgefragt. Daran ist absolut nichts verwerflich.


----------



## AmigaLink (25. November 2009)

Du willst es nicht verstehen, oder?

Anub'arak hat zwar einen Enrage-Timer und setzt somit eine gewisse DPS vorraus.
Aaaaaber 





> Fakt ist das es nix gibt was die Beurteilung eines fremden Spielers zulässt oder berechtigt.
> Nur wenn man mit jemandem mehrfach zusammen gespielt hat, kann man beurteilen wozu derjenige in der Lage ist!





> Es gibt keinen zuverlässigen Messwert ob einer in einem Raid was taugt oder nicht.
> Das sieht man erst wenn man denjenigen dabei hat.


Daran ändert sich auch nix wenn ich mit 25 Man vor Anub'arak stehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (25. November 2009)

Noldan schrieb:


> Also die 5k DPS in PDK25 halte ich für leicht übertrieben. Es ist zwar schön, wenn das alle dd's fahren aber um dieses Instanz zu meistern sind sie sicherlich nicht Gurndvorraussetzung.


naja wenn alle unter 5k rumgimpen packste anub nicht


----------



## La Saint (26. November 2009)

Tja, immer diese Raidvoraussetzungen.

Wenn mich jemand fragt, dann sage ich immer: Full epic, 5,8k dps.

Anschließend schlage ich dann vor Ort mit meinen lvl60 PvP-Marshallset auf. Ist das jetzt epic, oder nicht? Meistens merkt es noch nicht mal jemand. Und was dps betrifft, es hat mich ja niemand gefragt, welche Sekunde ich meine. Ich meine natürlich immer die, bei der ich gerade Flächenschaden an 25 Trashmobs mache.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Stihi (26. November 2009)

DPS is ein Richtwert .. und hängt generell stark vom equip ab. Theoretisch kann man eben über die Anzahl der leute, die max. gegebene Zeit und zu vernichtende Trefferpunkte (inkl. resi etc. wird dann etwas komplexer) eine mind. durchschnitts dps berechnen. Dies ist ein Hinweis auf taugliche DDs. Allerdings wie bereits hier schon angemerkt ist neben dem prinzipiellen Schadenspotential auch die Fähigkeit zu überleben elementar. Falls derjenige dann beides gut beherrscht und den Kampfablauf optimimal spielt (was natürlich Schwankungen unterliegt), führt zu bestmöglichen Schadensoutput. Allerdings sollte der TPS (Threat per second ~ Bedrohungsaufbau pro sekunde) die des tanks nicht überschreiten bzw. durch fähigkeiten kompensiert werden. 


Zu den Randoms: jemand der frisch in eine grp gerät muss sich erst deren taktiken und abläufe anpassen (das dauert eben) und wird somit zwangsläufig nicht mit stammmitgliedern mithalten .. richtig effektiv wirds eben erst durch automatisiertes verhalten und das ist eben unbewußt gesteuert und bedingt damit eine ableitung aktiver kognitiver prozesse auf reaktionsebene (reflex.. unbewußt .. instinktiv). 


Die Frage nach dps oder der blick auf das eq ist eine unpersönliche filterfunktion, die die grundsätzliche Eignung abwägt. Das es hier manche etwas übertreiben (nur "die besten" wollen) ist natürlich die kehrseite der medaille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was dps für die dd ist, sind oft hp für tanks oder hps für heiler.

aber ddler machen auch mehr als nur schaden, zb. entfluchen, buffs von bossen entfernen etc. all das mindert natürlich die dps ggf. 


für alle die da probs haben (dps):
ich hab am anfang relativ wenig schaden gemacht, obwohl ich immer das bester versucht hab, da kommt das eq ins spiel, erfahrung (kampf und klasse) und makros mit denen man cd zusammenfasst und in kampf-entscheidenden situation (kampfrausch, blitzkugel bzw. hodir-schadensbuff [k.a. wie das genau heißt]) aktiviert. Das macht viel aus, wenn der kampf dann noch gut läuft können spitzenwerte erreicht werden.


----------



## Sir Wagi (26. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ...
> T9hero - unter 5k fu*k U



lol, nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigDaemon (26. November 2009)

Ich missbrauch den Thread mal da es thematisch auch irgendwie passt:
Wie viel HP und Avoid sollte ein TANK für welchen Encounter denn brauchen eurer Meinung nach??
Hab inzwischen schon so aberwitzige Forderungen gehört, dass man als Tank min. 2 T9-Teile haben sollte für PdK10 o.O WOFÜR DANN NOCH DIE T9-Instanz??????

Also was sollte ein Tank an HP & Avoid haben für die Raids ca???

Bei den DPS das ganze an Hand des Enrage auszurechen is mir klar, bei Tanks find ichs schon schwerer.... die einzige Sinnvolle Berechnung die mir einfallen würde wäre bei allen Bossen zu schaun: Wie oft und fest hauen sie zu -> man sollte 2-3 Schläge aushalten OHNE Avoid, 4-5 mit Avoid und das als Masstab zu nehmen.....
Aber hat jemand Erfahrungswerte wie n Tank ausgestattet sein soll ohne das ich jetz stundenlang meinen Taschenrechner + diverse Boss-Seiten bemühen muss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

